#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-15
<wxl> phillw: fwiw xubuntu said 32 entire disk worked fine without bug 966480. is it possible you have a bad image or something???
<ubot93> bug 966480 in plymouth (Ubuntu Precise) "The prompt asking for media removal is not shown at the end of the installation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966480
<wxl> yes but it sounds like they have to participate in 16.04 :)
<wxl> s/16\.04/14\.04\.4/
<phillw> the md5 is okay, and I didn't see it in manual partitioning.... could be a glitch with KVM. Just didn't see it on any of the 6 tests yesterday...
<phillw> not seen it on 1st 32bit test
<wxl> oops wrong channel that last one
<wxl> phillw: have you don't any more than just the one test today?
<wxl> phillw: also i seem to remember that issue affecting different vms in different ways
<phillw> done the full suite of 64 bit
<phillw> just done 1st one of 32 bit
<wxl> and you saw the bug on every test?
<phillw> nope, on full install, auto-resize but not with manual resize..... Hence my suggesting it could just be a vm glitch.
<wxl> yeah and the xubuntu test was on vbox so there's that
<phillw> I don't have vBox installed at the moment, it had a fall out with kvm (this tends to happens after kernel upgrades)
<wxl> i'll do some further testing then and get back to you.
<wxl> ianorlin: Kamilion: krytarik: teward: adueppen: sorry for the massive pinging, but can you check and see if you get bug 966480 in a full install of 14.04.4? phillw has seen it in kvm, although xubuntu is not seeing it in vbox, which is strange. may be vm-specific.
<ubot93> bug 966480 in plymouth (Ubuntu Precise) "The prompt asking for media removal is not shown at the end of the installation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966480
<phillw> wxl: a re-run of the 64bit full disk install has passed okay. Seems like a kvm issue.
<wxl> phillw: a temporary one huh?
<phillw> wxl: more likely intermittent ....
<wxl> in other news the respin i mentioned in email *IS* going to happen, but when is unsure presently
<wxl> yeah that's what i meant
<phillw> okies, I'll watch for the respin and dust off cloud-piglet to do a bare metal install on. It's due to have fedora installed, so can be a bare metal machine until 16.04 is out.
<wxl> sounds great. thanks. i'll email the list when i know more but if you catch it before i do an email awould be appreciated
<phillw> wilco, but Nio spotted this one 1st :)
<wxl> true :)
<ianorlin> I might have a few paritions I don't really need I could install on as well
<wxl> thx ianorlin
<wxl> phillw: do you want to nullify your comment on that bug, btw? :)
<ianorlin> wxl once it is 20160215.1 is the respin I want as that would be first for today right
<wxl> ianorlin: .1 is the respin for proposed. multipath-tools will be .2 or tomorrow :)
 * wxl notes it's almost tommorrow, utc anywho
<ianorlin> ok
#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-16
<wxl> phillw: ianorlin: tsimonq2: if you're still testing might want to check if proposed is enabled. one tester is reporting in the amd64 server install he sees it.
<wxl> !info linux-generic trusty
<wxl> !info linux-generic trusty-proposed
<wxl> come on, bot!
<ubot93> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.77.83 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
 * wxl kicks ubot93 
<ubot93> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.78.84 (trusty-proposed), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<wxl> supposedly they're seeing 3.19 in there, too.
<teward> wxl: hm?
<teward> fill me in on what yo uneed as I had passed out
<wxl> teward: bug 966480
<ubot93> bug 966480 in plymouth (Ubuntu Precise) "The prompt asking for media removal is not shown at the end of the installation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966480
<wxl> Unit193: so's hunting, but people do it :)
<teward> wxl: really really slow zsync so... patience
<wxl> teward: HURRRY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wxl> ZOMGWTFBBQ!1111111111111111111111111111111
<teward> wxl: tell that to the cdimage servers
<teward> or the ice storm outside
 * wxl tells the servers and the storm.
<teward> * storm intensifies
<wxl> see what you did, teward ? XD
<teward> i probably have to reboot the internet, but i'm likely not going to get to test this :/
<teward> brb, food run
<ianorlin> wxl want to see if it happens on bare metal right
<wxl> ianorlin: yeah. because if it doesn't happen on bare metal, i generally don't care :) though it would be nice to see which vms it actually affects and doesn't
<ianorlin> might be good to test this on my relatively modern desktop as that is what the point releases are for really
<wxl> right
<wxl> tho old stuff should work
 * tsimonq2 subtley brings up daruse sand*storm*
<tsimonq2> *darude
<tsimonq2> XD
<brendanperrine> I get the prompt on real hardware
<wxl> brendanperrine: great. please comment on the bug.
<brendanperrine> hmm reading the bug closer it is not really relevent
<brendanperrine> As it seems to be with upstart closing the port to show the prompt to upstart in 14.04 before the plymoth prompt shows up
<brendanperrine> well that is what I groked reading the comments on the bug report
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i'd just leave a comment, though, to at least say we don't have to worry about phillw's comment on real hardware
<phillw> wxl: I'm now testing on cloud-piglet
<phillw> he he... slice 500GB HDD in two :)
<teward> wxl: do you still need me to test the bug?
<wxl> don't think so, teward
<teward> ok
#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-17
<phillw> Just in case anyone missed the news re:glibc bug, the isos have all been respun.
<LStranger> Hello!
<wxl> well hello stranger! XD
<LStranger> I plan to release new LXDE packages this weekend (both upstream and Debian unstable). Only bug-fix releases, no new features. Do I understand right, it should be possible to get them into new LTS?
<wxl> possible MAYBE LStranger
<wxl> DebianImportFreeze is tomorrow
<wxl> so it would need some handholding for sure
<wxl> i'll check into exactly what needs to be done
<wxl> sorry for the ignorance, but will the packages appear in Debian unstable (as available to the public) this weekend? or is there a lag time?
<wxl> LStranger: ^^
<LStranger> In my job search process I completely forgot about this freeze and some components have too many bugs fixed to be not included into LTS.
<LStranger> Well, they usually appear due to very few hours after I upload them to ftpmaster. :)
<LStranger> And I will upload each one right after I upload upstream tarball.
<wxl> ok well we'll have to alert gilir to have him stuff them in a PPA for testing to make sure we don't need any ubuntu-specific patches
<LStranger> If you wonder, I happen to be main upstream developer and also Debian maintainer for all LXDE stuff. :)
<LStranger> Thank you very much.
<wxl> excellent. thanks for all the work
<LStranger> gilir never replied to my last letter to him.
<LStranger> so I decided to come here and ask. :)
<wxl> LStranger: i know he's a busy guy. we'll track him down, don't worry.
<wxl> LStranger: could you email me the changes you're discussing integrating? git logs work.
<LStranger> sure, give me your e-mail, please.
<wxl> LStranger: wxl@ubuntu.com. thanks!
<LStranger> wxl: so I extract only summary lines from log to make it easily readable, right?
<wxl> you can be as verbose as you want, LStranger. even a link to the commit or merge requests works fine for me, too!
<LStranger> well, I can point you to the gitweb server pages if that's good for you. :)
<wxl> LStranger: works for me. :) an email with links is more than fine
<LStranger> ok, will do, thank you. :)
<wxl> thank you, LStranger !
<LStranger> wxl: mail sent!
<LStranger> though lxpanel may come a bit later in Debian since I plan to fix https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=785660 which will bring NEW queue but in Ubuntu it's *ubuntu2 already so anyway will be not directly imported.
<ubot93> Debian bug 785660 in lxpanel "lxpanel: adequate reports missing-pkgconfig-dependency lxpanel => libfm" [Wishlist,Open]
<LStranger> Thank you ubot :)
<LStranger> And may be fixing that will bring Debian package close enough to Ubuntu one to be just imported later.
<Unit193> Well, Lubuntu still has the indicator delta.
<LStranger> Ah, right.
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/0.8.1-1ubuntu1 lists most of it, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/0.8.1-1ubuntu2 has the rest.
<LStranger> That libindicator is probably still Ubuntu specific.
<Unit193> Well, Debian does have some of it, but it's pretty outdated.
<Unit193> (For example, it has xfce4-indicator-plugin too, but outdated.)
<LStranger> Although some changes from *ubuntu1 should be in Debian package as well leaving only libindicator stuff in there.
<LStranger> So I will ensure that. :)
<Unit193> LStranger: I was bummed lxsession wasn't merged for wily, still had crappy ck stuff. :/
<LStranger> when I install 14.04 and do add-apt-repository for lubuntu-dev, I hold all lxsession and also lubuntu-* since current upstream isn't usable - no wallpaper for lightdm, no logout dialog at all, may be some other bugs as well, two previous are enough for hold
<LStranger> And in Debian BTS the lxsession has the biggest number of bugs between all LXDE packages
#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-18
<phillw> wxl: phillw@piglet:~/Desktop/ISOs$ zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/trusty/daily-live/20160217.1/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<phillw> failed on url http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/trusty/daily-live/20160217.1/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<phillw> could not read control file from URL http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/trusty/daily-live/20160217.1/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<wxl> yep
<wxl> apparently the sync is going slow for everyone
<phillw> kk
<phillw> seems cdimage has taken its ball in..
<phillw>  wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/trusty/daily-live/20160217.1/trusty-desktop-i386.iso
<phillw> --2016-02-18 01:53:39--  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/trusty/daily-live/20160217.1/trusty-desktop-i386.iso
<phillw> Resolving cdimage.ubuntu.com... 91.189.88.39, 2001:67c:1360:8001::1d
<phillw> Connecting to cdimage.ubuntu.com|91.189.88.39|:80... connected.
<phillw> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<phillw> 2016-02-18 01:53:39 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<wxl> yep, it's the directory seems to appear and disappear when it syncs
<wxl> word is you should be good to go phillw
<phillw> wxl: kk, how the <expletive> do restart network under 14.04 ?
<phillw> does it use the init.d system?
<wxl> phillw: yep
<phillw> it bitched, I used init 6 :P
<wxl> well i'll say this, systemd on trusty is a bad thing, as Unit193 will attest
<phillw> virt11 can see the world!!!
<ianorlin> gah my power went out
<wxl> we have some issues with out gutter and window :(
<ianorlin> first time it came down during an install of a vm
<wxl> were you installing a power pc vm?
<phillw> ianorlin: ouch, they do not like that!!!
<wxl> HAH I"M SO FUNNY!
<ianorlin> no AMD 64
<Unit193> wxl: Eh?
<phillw> wxl: all 8 tests for intel done and passed http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/356/builds you'll have to prod one of the ppc guys to have a check of that architecture... This little piggy is off to bed (~ 03:30 AM here)
<wxl> thanks to all who tested
<wxl> did anyone, by chance, check to see if old bugs are still relevant? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<phillw> wxl: I was going to 'roll' with the 'known bugs list' from ubuntu themselves.
<phillw> wxl: found it !! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/14.04.3
<phillw> there will be a 14.04.4 page made by them :)
<phillw> There are no lubuntu specific bugs
<redwolf> when you finish, will I have content for the blog?
<phillw> redwolf: as part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu It will be a repeat of 14.04.3 section, just pointing to the new 14.04.4 section that 'main' do .
<redwolf> I wait for it to be finished then
<phillw> redwolf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO#Notes_for_Point_Release
<phillw> This is the 1st appearance of 'point release' on that section. So it will be a learning one.
<redwolf> mhm
<phillw> redwolf: oooh, good time for the wiki system to decide to go '500 Error' .. :/
<redwolf> O.O
<phillw> nad.. it's back :)
<phillw> and
<phillw> unlike my typing :P
<phillw> wxl: when do they expect release?
 * phillw I KNEW I'd done it.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu has the 14.04.4 section there, just commented out :)
<redwolf> LTS? really?
<phillw> redwolf: yeah, instead of a +1 page, I added in the new stuff, but left it commented out :)
<phillw> I have ammended the Pre-Post instructions to take account of this :)
<redwolf> okay
<phillw> the GetLTS page is a new page, as it has all new links to cdimage etc.
<phillw> wxl: as we have an image for ppc 14.04.4, I've updated the GetLTS+1 page to reflect this.
<redwolf> if there're changes I'll have to modify the lubuntu.me ones too
<phillw> redwolf: previously, the ppc stopped at 14.04.2, there was not a 14.04.3 release.
<phillw> redwolf: if you need the links as I have them prepared, hop onto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS+1
<redwolf> I saw that, yes. and alternates keep at 14.04.1
<phillw> yes, there was a change in build method that broke them :)
<redwolf> so, only desktop ISOs
<phillw> Yes, since 14.04.1
<redwolf> okies, I'm doing the changes now, and we'll prepare the post later
<phillw> I've got this all to again next week!!!!
<redwolf> no ISOs yet there ;)
<redwolf> expect time of "cooking"?
<phillw> redwolf: I asked wxl last I looked, we were waiting for kubuntu :)
<redwolf> okies
<phillw> redwolf: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/356/builds
<phillw> and a couple of other stragglers :)
<redwolf> I don't want to change the links until they're physically there. we have 600+ daily visits. I don't want hundreds of "hey! there's no ISO in the blog!"
<phillw> No, you do not get brownie points for sending people to the iso-tracker to grab ISO's... OMGUbuntu have been guilty of that in the past - and even I've taken them to task over screwing up (slowing down) the mirroring of the official ISO's and said they were guilty of a spam attack on the iso-server system as it tried to update the mirrors around the world.
<phillw> I have a nice turn of phrase when needed :P
<phillw> Actually, while we wait.... I'll grab the iso's onto phillw.net mirror :)
<redwolf> okies
<wxl> ok i'm finally here everyone
<teward> wxl: LATE
<wxl> shuttup teward you're not the boss of me
<wxl> we release already?
<teward> well, i'm skipping classes today to relax, so i'm not one to talk ;)  you have a ping elsewhere though
<wxl> i saw phillw blowing me up as well as a locoteam cc catchup i must have apparently missed :(
<teward> that's not why I sent you a PM or another ping ;)
<wxl> it came in between coming back and going away
<wxl> ugh i hate that
<wxl> um phillw where's our draft page?
<phillw> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO#Notes_for_Point_Release
<phillw> exactly where they are supposed to be :)
<wxl> comments, duh
<wxl> thanks phillw  you're a life saver
<wxl> redwolf: i am on both channels, you know? :)
<phillw> wxl: it is not a new release, it is adding on to the life story of an LTS. IMHO, people should be able to read the history :)
<phillw> wxl: my major headache is the 16.04 arriving along side....
<redwolf> shit, I can't talk shit without you listening to it! :P
<phillw> I think I'll just pop it at the top, with a quick link to 14.04
<wxl> !language redwolf
<ubot93> wxl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<redwolf> O.O
<wxl> !language| redwolf
<ubot93> redwolf: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<redwolf> crap?
<wxl> XD
 * wxl pets redwolf 
<redwolf> turd?
<wxl> phillw: yeah it's going to be a pain for sure.
<phillw> I'll have a thunk and draft something up. wxl will there be a 14.04.5 ? or is the .4 release the last one for an LTS>
<phillw> s/>/?
<wxl> yes there will be more phillw
<wxl> let me finish this sso and i'll get the details
<phillw> wxl: okies... no rush, I've dinner to finish off and eat :)
<wxl> redwolf: you all ready to announce our new point release? today's the day
<redwolf> YES!
<wxl> k
<redwolf> but I need the final links first
<wxl> release notes (thanks to phillw) are all ready to go with a wee tweak by me
<redwolf> O.O
<wxl> i'm just waiting on the ok from release team
<wxl> they're going a wee bit slow today it seems
<redwolf> damn! I lost 14 users of FB. I pressed the Accept button but they're not in the group. this is the 3rd glitch like this I find
<wxl> ugh
<redwolf> I'll post their names as usual but asking for their collaboration to re-jin
<redwolf> *re-join
<wxl> do you intend to take care of the mailing lists, too, or shall i?
<redwolf> sorry, I can't
<redwolf> I need to prepare social things too
<redwolf> can you do that?
<wxl> ok i'll do that
<wxl> sure
<redwolf> ta!
<wxl> blog, you got, i'm assuming too
<redwolf> aye
<wxl> might want to do that and just link to it
<wxl> for all the other social shit
<wxl> i'll take care of lxde mailing list too
<redwolf> the blog must be modified (links to ISOs and torrent) and needs a post about the release
<wxl> links here should be right https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS+1
<redwolf> but this is still empty: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/
<wxl> not that there are NO ALTERNATES
<wxl> yeah it'll get changed
<redwolf> nor there
<wxl> there's also no amd64+mac version
<redwolf> I know, alternates remain .1 and mac one
<redwolf> only desktop
<redwolf> but still no links
<wxl> this is how we did it for 14.04.2-3
<wxl> just wanted to remind you :)
<redwolf> THAT is the right place, new images should appear there in a few hours
<wxl> right exactly
<redwolf> and I can't re-link yet
<wxl> there's not a lot of stuff to report from the lubuntu end of things
<redwolf> to avoid hundreds of user's messages
<redwolf> I know :)
<redwolf> but it deserves commenting at least
<wxl> here's all the ubuntu fixes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/14.04.4
<redwolf> yup
<redwolf> and I WON'T mention the LTS one
<wxl> hm?
<redwolf> maybe MTS (mid-term support) LOL
<redwolf> 14.04 is not a real LTS, only the core components
<wxl> right
<wxl> lots of kernel fixes
<redwolf> yer!
<redwolf> and tones of them for lightdm
<wxl> yep
<wxl> oh and there will be one more point release left
<wxl> as is the plan with lts from here on out
<wxl> total of 5
<redwolf> O.O!
<redwolf> that's a lot of them!
<wxl> yeah well precise did the same thing
<wxl> there's now bash-completion for the new apt (not apt-whatever) command
<wxl> that's cool
<redwolf> :)
<wxl> ever since tsimonq2 showed me apt, i've been using the hell out of it
<redwolf> good, because I hate zsh autocompletion
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> couple apport fixes. maybe it won't hog up my cpu next time :/
<redwolf> oh sorry, I'm not supposed to admit I use the Terminal o__o
<teward> there are many of us though who will swear by apt-get ;0
<wxl> looks like some broadcom fixes
<wxl> hm
<wxl> bzr sru
<wxl> lots of little bits to prevent python errors
<redwolf> omg, and a SUPER important gtk bug fix for the calculator!
<wxl> which is a legitimate concern!
<wxl> heh
<redwolf> that one must be at headlines!
<wxl> seriously
<wxl> some people care XD
<redwolf> I do care! :D
<wxl> bah
<wxl> bc -l ftw
<redwolf> O.o
<wxl> systemd fixes?!
<wxl> i thought systemd in trusty was a no-no
<wxl> unzip
<wxl> valgrind
<wxl> whoopsie
<wxl> that sequence is funny
<redwolf> o.o
<redwolf> they look like draq queens names
<wxl> hehehe
<redwolf> "valgrind, whoopsie..."
 * phillw fed :D
<phillw> redwolf: you must go into members and select 'by date joined'. I don't even bother with the other one.
<phillw> redwolf: open it as a 2nd tab and then c+p accross
<phillw> wxl: I see nothing on the ReleaseSchedule for that.... Mind you, it seems 16.04 has a 9 month support plan with no dates set for point releases. Is this part of ubuntu moving towards a rolling release?
<redwolf> phillw, I already did that
<phillw> redwolf: at best, I see maybe 6 out of 15 joined.... So, I just use that method all the time.
<redwolf> not bad
<phillw> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1347345 unless Julien makes a real push to have it included into the build set, this is a won't fix.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1347345 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "lubuntu/trusty/i386 missing btrfs-tools and hence fails to create btrfs filesystem" [High,Triaged]
<phillw> wxl: "btrfs-tools is not seeded on lubuntu desktop 32bit "
<wxl> yay server pass worked
<wxl> phillw: for some reason, release team is a little slow on the uptake with updating the schedule for the release updates. you'll notice i did the last one!!!
<wxl> s/release/point release/
<phillw> wxl: I did see your name :) Once a wiki editor, always a wiki editor... Before I start to edit, I check to see who and when it was last updated....
<phillw> wxl: also there is an email out in the wild for manual.
<phillw> the DNS stuff with us has a proposed solution, but I DID promise J1213+
<phillw> JasonO his VM as we all sort of hijacked virt10, and virt11 is to take 'clean' stuff such as lubuntu.me and mediawiki over to it.
<phillw> Well, the wiki page HAS to be called LTS... So it will be as I envisioned, a split for 16.04 and 14.04 at the point where people land on the page, unless pointed to #16.04 or #14.04
<wxl> yeah i think that makes sense re: LTS phillw
<tsimonq2> wxl: heheheh this is what happens when you RTFM! XD
<redwolf> *burp*
<redwolf> news, wxl?
<tsimonq2> wxl: also, thank Kamilion for showing me that :D
<tsimonq2> (apt)
<wxl> phillw: we have someone who stepped up with interest in helping docs, if that's what you mean.
<phillw> wxl: I reckon that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO#Notes_for_Point_Release can now handle things, as I've edited it to be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/full_name-of_release/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<phillw> That should stop 14.04 tripping up over 16.04 etc
<wxl> thanks for babysitting the wiki, phillw
<phillw> wxl: I spend my life so doing... Permission to speak freely?
<wxl> phillw: indeed
<phillw> wxl: the TL of wikidocs  only ever has one person to help... All the people who sign up, actually never do any work. It is that reason why we lose TL's .. they get fed up of having a one way conversation with the the baby-sitter. This is a rather damning indictment on lubuntu, as with no docs and no wiki .. lubuntu would cease to exist. The people who have, over the years, taken on that role never had a 'team' to lead.
<wxl> phillw: i agree. and that's why i asked for ANYONE who wants to help.
<phillw> As you are are now babysitter, I wish you all the very best. I will still wiki edit as asked. But, one thing that could be easily split...
<phillw> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO actually belongs to the devel team. Tutorials etc. belong to wikidocs team.
<wxl> right
<phillw> I've busted a gut, several times in setting up that area... it is time the devel team took ownership of it.
<wxl> 'tis true
<phillw> If we are to have a prayer of a new wiki area and manual, that team must be released from that burden.
<wxl> time to go live folks
<wxl> shit!
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> phillw: can you edit LTS+1? it's immutable to me which means i can't even copy it
<phillw> wxl: on it
<wxl> phillw: raf was going to take care of the social media bits, but now he's disappeared
<wxl> phillw: nevermind i found raf
<redwolf> I see the links
<wxl> phillw: i'm having canonical IS look into getting privs to edit
<phillw> w
<phillw> wxl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS
<phillw> now exists
<phillw> it would not allow a delete and rename....
<wxl> ugh
<phillw> so, it was c+p ...
<wxl> ok great thanks phillw
<phillw> old dirty trick taught me when i was in short trousers as a wiki editor :P
<redwolf> links for amd4, i386 and powerpc changed: http://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<phillw> redwolf: good
<redwolf> what should I post now?
<phillw> wxl: also the mirror area was set up about 2 hours ago, but you'd have to be severe nerd to go find it :)
<phillw> redwolf: use your imagination ... "the .4 step release of the 14.04 LTS has been released ....." then what ever you want from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu :)
<wxl> apparently ACL on LTS+1 is set on the page itself. if you have edit privs, could you hand it to me, phillw ?
<redwolf> all right
<phillw> wxl: I'll delete the page. I only created it a while back, maybe during the spam attacks and it got locked down.
<phillw> wxl: can you confirm that the links on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS are the correct ones before i nuke the +1 page?
<wxl> phillw: a quick look confirms yes
<phillw> redwolf: the list is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO#Use_press_announcement-1
<redwolf> yup
<phillw> not sure where the -1 came from !
<phillw> wxl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS+1 should show as deleted
<phillw> redwolf: evidently, if you wish to titillate your readers, there will be a .5 release before 14.04 drops into the coffin, but you will need to ask wxl about that.....
<redwolf> better not risk about that, the news about a .4 spin is enough
<wxl> i just know the PLAN :)
<redwolf> phillw, are you doing FB?
<phillw> redwolf: I'm doing "You took a fine time to go for WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ... as am cross legged!!!!
<redwolf> okies
<phillw> redwolf: do you have a statement for me to c+p the Fb and g+ ?
<phillw> wxl: you need to edit the topic :)
<redwolf> I just used that text: http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-14-04-4-released/
<phillw> redwolf: have you done fb and g+ ?
<redwolf> I'm on it. please, do g+
<phillw> wilco
<wxl> mailing lists are done
<wxl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2016-February/010308.html
<wxl> The [release notes][1], which cover the latest update as well as the whole
<wxl> history of the release, includes a download link at the bottom. I'm not
<wxl> going to link it because you should read the notes first! :)
<teward> wxl: um...
<teward> [2016-02-18 17:16:44] <tsimonq2> wxl: ping, urgent, "Finally, a friendly reminder that the NEW LTS, Xenial Xerus 16.04, is due in seven days. So please keep on making Lubuntu better!"
<teward> ^ not sure if that's accurate
 * teward isn't on that list :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: final little mini-paragraph
<tsimonq2> wxl: it says that release date is in 7 days
<teward> confirmed typo
<teward> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2016-February/000203.html - last lines before the link line
<tsimonq2> I'll send something in 10 minutes if wxl doesn't so Softpedia doesn't get any ideas XD
<phillw> g+ done
<wxl> why is that a typo?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> BETA 2
<wxl> yeah if someone wants to reply to it, go for it
<wxl> i'm too tired to bother with it
 * tsimonq2 scrambles and does it
<wxl> or beta 1 whatveer
<wxl> still, something related to it is due in 7 days
<wxl> close enough
<redwolf> fb done
<phillw> wxl: by then you will have someone to all the wiki notes, yes? :D :D ..... I thought not :( :P
<phillw> let me catch up with redwolf as to the status of lubuntu.me which is to be on a server with 99.9% up time.
<tsimonq2> wxl: sent
<redwolf> twitter and reddit done
<LStranger> wxl, saw your announce in the ML :)
<LStranger> have you received my mail, BTW?
<wxl> LStranger: yes i did. didn't have a chance to do anything last night but will today for sure
<LStranger> oh, thank you.
<wxl> LStranger: no, thank you!
<LStranger> :)
<LStranger> I wish I could manage my time better... then more issues would be fixed and more features would be implemented. :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-19
<phillw> wxl: would you be so kind as to cast your eye over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/PreviousReleases The stuff on Macs / PPC is badly phrased owing to the fact I had no real idea what I was talking about and making it up as I went along :)
<wxl> phillw: i dont' necessarily see anything that needs fixing re: ppc
<phillw> wxl: okies, it just looked a bit messed up to me.... I'm in hunting down 16.04 mode and what we need to have ready :)
<phillw> wxl: ping post release 14.04.4
<wxl> phillw: huh?
<phillw> wxl: Ahh, yes... and now I know why to put a comment in when I ping someone!!! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO
<wxl> phillw: what are you trying to direct me to?
<phillw> I've confirmed as much as I can for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO#At_Release-1
<phillw> there are som non-comfirmed tasks that I do not know the status of
<wxl> ah
<wxl> blog and all mailing lists are done
<phillw> wxl: if you could update the page... it is designed so that the wiki-docs, media, qa-devs teams all know where the heck things are up to. You didn't really see the fall down when skate left -release team, she kept those kittens herded together :)
<tsimonq2> so I tried to do the LXQt install and it worked flawlessly EXCEPT for dependency errors for pcmanfm-qt, so I just installed regular pcmanfm
<tsimonq2> specifically:
<tsimonq2> pcmanfm-qt : Depends: libfm-qt5-2 (>= 0.10.0+201511240520~ubuntu16.04.1) but it is not going to be installed
<tsimonq2> wxl: we need a preinstalled calculator that has a programming mode, it's an AWESOME function
<krytarik> wxl: Ftm, you aware that lxqt-metapackages is currently stuck in 'proposed'?: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-metapackages
 * tsimonq2 looks for FTBFS
<teward> it's not an FTBFS
<teward> it's still stuck in the proposed queue
<tsimonq2> teward: how does it get out?
<teward> it's listed as a valid candidate, but since FeatureFreeze was yesterday, you may need to poke someone on the Release Team to look at it
<tsimonq2> I'll do that
<teward> given though that it's a *new* source package it appears, it'll probably need more review
<teward> not sure 'new' packages automatically move out of proposed
<phillw> teward: wxl has been in touch with the lxde dev who is running a bit late for a series of collective bug fixes. As Adam said in the notification, he'd rather a FFE than a botched job :) The LXDE stuff should be arriving about 1 day before this message :D
<teward> indeed
<teward> though I think tsimonq2 was talking about lxqt-metapackages just being stuck in proposed ;)
<teward> ack though
<phillw> teward: last update I had was to get tasksel to 'see' LXQt. Once 16.04 is out of the way, we get Julien back :)
<teward> heh
<tsimonq2> why's what? :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-20
<phillw> wxl: ping.... pre warning of CC issue
<tsimonq2> phillw: this is not the place for this
<phillw> tsimonq2: not a place for what? pinging some one?....
<tsimonq2> whatever
<phillw> tsimonq2: wxl Well, as SABDFL is now involved, that is as much as I can say. He has asked me not to discuss the current event, and even though it is not a ubuntu issue, I respect that he took time to answer and have assured him that any further details of what transpired will not be posted up on any new areas.
<LStranger> wxl: that is very sad but I still wait Jerome Leclanche to push out translations from the Pootle server so I could update translations before releasing packages. He isn't much responsible so I'm not sure about when it could happen but I really would like to get those updates since last sync he did last spring. :(
<LStranger> wxl: although I still have a hope that he don't really want LXDE to die.
<LStranger> The most probably, if he still won't responce then I'll release all as is, because timing is important.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-21
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm running the Lubuntu Alternate test cases now then afterwards I'll confirm bugs for Beta 1 next week, besides the bugs, do you need anything checked? A specific bug I won't find on the release notes or the tracker?
<Afdal_> So...  Has anyone considered making a right-click -> XDG applications menu through Openbox a default configuration with Lubuntu?
<Afdal_> The only extra thing needed is openbox-xdgmenu in order to generate the applications list on the fly as a pipe menu
<ianorlin> Afdal_: it is quite easy to get press desktop prefences and advanced after installing that maybe?
<Afdal_> Eh...  It's a little tricker to setup than that
<ianorlin> might have to change menu in openbox config ?
<ianorlin> or what the menu opened?
<Afdal_> You have to edit the openbox menu.xml and add a line for a pipe menu defined by "openbox-xdgmenu /etc/xdg/menus/lxde-applications.menu"
<Afdal_> This works really nice once done :)
<ianorlin> might need to be added in lubuntu-default settings
<ianorlin> ah that hopefully won't increase iso size
<Afdal_> the extra component needed is the openbox-xdgmenu package, but it's really small
<ianorlin> !info openbox-xdgmenu
<ubot93> Package openbox-xdgmenu does not exist in xenial
<ianorlin> !info openbox-xdgmenu trusty
<Afdal_> D:>
<ubot93> openbox-xdgmenu (source: openbox-xdgmenu): Xdg menu for OpenBox. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Afdal_> oh yeah lol
<Afdal_> 6 KB :)
<ianorlin> but not in xenial :(
<Afdal_> :(
<Afdal_> Well, just a suggestion
<Afdal_> I think this would be a great addition to put Lubuntu closer to parity with Xubuntu
<Afdal_> I guess a consideration might be whether or not such a script being run every time the right-click menu is generated significantly impacts battery life or not
<Afdal_> since that is a focus of Lubuntu and all :)
<ianorlin> I don't think that much battery would drain
<ianorlin> from that
<ianorlin> not compared to a ads on webbrowser
<Afdal_> Really if nothing else I think the default Openbox menu.xml could use some extra love
<Afdal_> It's a little too... basic
<ianorlin> yeah I know I fixed a bug in an icon was not appearing
<ianorlin> !info lubuntu-defualt-settings
<ubot93> Package lubuntu-defualt-settings does not exist in xenial
<ianorlin> !info lubuntu-default-settings
<ubot93> lubuntu-default-settings (source: lubuntu-default-settings): default settings for Lubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.44 (xenial), package size 19 kB, installed size 152 kB
<ianorlin> that is the package for this sort of thing sometimes it can be a simple fix
<Afdal_> One other thing I've been interested in but I don't know myself is whether or not you can pipe PCManFM commands into Openbox menus
<Afdal_> Because if that is possible you could conceivably replace the PCManFM right-click desktop menu entirely with Openbox
<ianorlin> like a random wallpaper button on the menu
<Afdal_> and the basic folder options
<Afdal_> organize icons
<Afdal_> etc
<ianorlin> I am not sure how to do the organize icons
<Afdal_> err
<Afdal_> "Sort files"
<Afdal_> "Select All"
<Afdal_> etc
<Afdal_> if there was a way to pipe those into Openbox you could recreate the whole thing with an Openbox menu...  And add more functionality too :)
<ianorlin> easiest way is to have pcmanfm --desktop-pref in the menu
<ianorlin> which opens the normal right click menu
<ianorlin> I can see you to set a wallpaper with the menu with the pcmanfm -w option
<ianorlin> might need something to choose the file not sure how to do that off the top of my head
<Afdal_> --desktop-pref is supposed to open the normal right click menu?
<Afdal_> I just starts up the Desktop Preferences gui for me
<ianorlin> oops I don't use any of the other right click options ever sorry
<ianorlin> well you could maybe use commands in the openbox menu to edit the config file for ~/.config/pcmanfm/lubuntu and set that using the menu but that is not as trivial
<Afdal_> :o
<ianorlin> Afdal_: are you opening the file in vim
<Afdal_> What's vim :)?
<Afdal_> and what file
<ianorlin> vim is a text editor
<Afdal_> oh I'm just using leafpad
<Afdal_> to check out my .xmls
<ianorlin> your home folder .config/pcmanfm/lubuntu
<ianorlin> vim is a bit hard to learn
<Afdal_> desktop-items-0.conf?
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> that ends up being the config file
<Afdal_> I don't see any settings for icon alignment in this
<Afdal_> which is what you'll need to get at to replicate the "sort by" functionality
<ianorlin> there is a line called sort=
<Afdal_> oh aha
<Afdal_> What is "Invert Selection" even supposed to do on the PCManFM desktop?
<Afdal_> I never use that thingy
<ianorlin> leafpad is not really the best for editing xml though as it is hard to tell if you close all of the tags and stuff but it can do for like copying an irc channel
<ianorlin> invert selection means select everything but what you have selected
<Afdal_> oh right
<Afdal_> that actually doesn't seem to even work properly on the desktop
<Afdal_> on 14.04 anyway
<Afdal_> yeah nope
<Afdal_> So there's one command that doesn't need to be replicated
<Afdal_> unless you want it to work properly :)
<Afdal_> unlike within a folder, if you click outside an icon on the desktop it just unhighlights everything
<Afdal_> rendering the command moot
<Afdal_> or if you try to ctrl-click it doesn't work anyway
<Afdal_> So what about replicating the Create New menu :o
<ianorlin> Afdal_: that seems to be a pcmanfm bug
<ianorlin> with invert selection
<Afdal_> ah
<Afdal_> need to add a refresh contents command after editing the .conf file for that hacky solution to work
<Afdal_> is there a command like that for pcmanfm
<ianorlin> I see a command to turn desktop manage mant off and on again which is basically a restart in the man page for pcmanfm
<ianorlin> which a lot of the things I have talked about can be found by opening a terminal and running in man pcmanfm
<Afdal_> yeah I've been going through that too
<Afdal_> That could work I guess
<Afdal_> --desktop-off and then --desktop
<Afdal_> ?
<ianorlin> normaly it uses --profile --lubuntu when you start it with desktop for the default profile
<Afdal_> --desktop-off and then --desktop  does work actually
<Afdal_> sorta
<Afdal_> it flickers my Xubuntu wallpaper for some reason
<ianorlin> yeah well profile will tell it to load the correct profile
<Afdal_> the login manager wallpaper, rather*
<ianorlin> Afdal_: I would add --profile lubuntu as that would tell it to load the file
<Afdal_> if you just run the command "pcmanfm --profile=lubuntu" it'll open up a new windowed instance of PCManFM
<Afdal_> rather than refresh the desktop
<ianorlin> no I mean pcmanfm --desktop --profile lubuntu to turn it back on again
<Afdal_> doesn't seem like there's any need for the --profile=lubuntu bit
<Afdal_> you still have to run pcmanfam --desktop-off first
<Afdal_> and then --desktop again to restart it
<ianorlin>  yep
<Afdal_> hmmph, and I can't seem to get that to work anyway :(
<Afdal_> executing "pcmanfm --desktop-off; pcmanfm --desktop" from an openbox menu item
<ianorlin> Afdal_: you do have the link to the openbox wiki right
<Afdal_> yep
<Afdal_> if I run that command in terminal it does the trick
<Afdal_> but it doesn't seem to work in menu for some reason
<Afdal_> oh I'm doing something wrong here
<Afdal_> pcmanfm --desktop-off doesn't even work on its own
<Afdal_> no wait forget that, yes it does
<Afdal_> I just can't seem to run the two commands one after another
<Afdal_> Maybe openbox just doesn't let you execute two commands like that
<Afdal_> would be a shame if so
<Afdal_> well conceivably you could get around that limitation by piping in a set of instructions from a script I guess
<Afdal_> that's getting extra hacky though
<ianorlin> Afdal_: you need to run openbox --reconfigure
<Afdal_> to refresh the desktop?
<ianorlin> no to get openbox to open the new config and menu
<Afdal_> oh yeah I was forgetting to do that earlier :3
<Afdal_> but what I said up above still holds
<Afdal_> can't seem to get it to run one command after another from a single menu item
<ianorlin> as otherwise it has the old config in ram which makes the window manager faster
<Afdal_> aha bingo :)  http://www.jasoncavett.com/blog/multiple-commands-in-openbox-menu/
<phillw> Afdal_: may I ask a favour?
<Afdal_> Maybe...
<phillw> okay, well let me know when you decide that I may ask :)
<Afdal_> go ahead :)
<phillw> Afdal_: would you write up what you have done and what you needed to do? That way, others who follow in your footsteps do not have to start from base camp :)
<Afdal_> heh
<Afdal_> which parts
<phillw> Afdal_: a story starts at the beginning....
<Afdal_> yeah I can do that
<Afdal_> want me to just pastebin it or whatever
<Afdal_> the big thing is adding an XDG applications menu to the Openbox menu options
<Afdal_> which is actually not too complicated
<phillw> do not worry about syntax, spelling etc... write it up and either pastebin it, or send it to me .... phillw@phillw,net
<phillw> phillw@phillw.net
<Afdal_> Now I'm trying to replicate all of PCManFM's functionality on the desktop
<phillw> damn that comma!!!!
<Afdal_> you could even add this as an option in Desktop Preferences if you wanted to keep it optional
<Afdal_> just change the write to openbox's menu.xml
<phillw> Afdal_: please write it up. lubuntu  does listen to people :)
<Afdal_> :3
<Afdal_> Sure thing
<Afdal_> I'll organize this stuff more later and send it to you
<phillw> Afdal_: thanks.
<Afdal_> there is a slight problem with generating xdg applications from a menu though
<Afdal_> I'm not sure if you can set menu item icons with it
<Afdal_> still better than nothing though
<Afdal_> generating it from a pipe menu, I mean
<ianorlin> Afdal_: you would have to create the .desktop file
<Afdal_> see normally if you just set static entries you can designate an icon for each one in openbox
<Afdal_> This all comes down to openbox-xdgmenu's behavior in generating it
<ianorlin> Afdal_: you could make a menu item that sets it back to normal mode and then a keybding to get the openbox menu back I am pretty sure
<Afdal_> I bet this functionality could be added to it pretty easily
<Afdal_> add to openbox-xdgmenu, I mean
<Afdal_> I'm no expert programmer but this might even be something I could do :o
<ianorlin> Afdal_: we all have to start somewhere
<Afdal_> Well I know how to program, just mostly basic OOP stuff ;)
<ianorlin> Afdal_: you might be more help to LXQt and stuff for 16.10 as that is C++
<ianorlin> Afdal_: next release is 16.04 about to enter beta so mainly bug fixes
<Afdal> meaning what
<Afdal> should I hop on this if I want a chance at it getting into the LTS?
<Afdal> would be a pretty nice feature to include in the next LTS ;)
<ianorlin> maybe and even then it might need a little bit of tweaking but I do see it as an improvement yes
<ianorlin> wxl would know more about getting stuff in than me
<phillw> Afdal freeze for 16.04 has just passed. Feature requests will now queue up for 16.10
<Afdal> too bad :o
<ianorlin> !info libfm
<ubot93> Package libfm does not exist in xenial
<ianorlin> !info libfm
<ubot93> Package libfm does not exist in xenial
<ianorlin> !info libfm4
<ubot93> libfm4 (source: libfm): file management support (core library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 116 kB, installed size 381 kB
<ianorlin> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfm/+bug/1363555  this seems to ask to merge an older version than currently in repos and this was for a feature freze exception for utopic so should this be marked as invalid
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1363555 in libfm (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Merge libfm 1.2.2.1-1 from debian" [Undecided,New]
<LStranger> Good morning.
<LStranger> Read your conversation... I thought about adding a line into PCManFM desktop menu which brings WM desktop menu. And I have that in the TODO for 1.3. :)
<LStranger> Will push libfm 1.2.4-1 into sid in a moment.
<LStranger> uploaded both libfm and pcmanfm
 * LStranger uploaded all updated packages to sid... will appear there shortly (some already)...
<LStranger> now it's your turn to update them for LTS :)
<LStranger> I wonder if anyone looks at LP bugtracker at all... There are a lot of bugs for PCManFM which deserve to be forwarded to the upstream bugtracker.
<LStranger> If I saw them earlier then surely some of them would be fixed prior I released the 1.2.4 yesterday.
<LStranger> As a DM I definitely look into Debian BTS but those who are in charge of Lubuntu should do something with those bugs and users I believe. :)
<LStranger> I'm sorry if that looks like I wanted to offend someone, I just want users get better experience so make SW bug-free.
<LStranger> BTW, LP doesn't allow to add a link to the pcmanfm bugtracker @SF.
<wxl> LStranger: yep, known bug. switch to github. problem solved :)
<LStranger> it says: Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL.
<LStranger> hehe :)
<LStranger> drop all existing bugs isn't an option, I'm sorry
<wxl> i know i know :)
<wxl> that's actually a long running bug in launchpad
<wxl> there's a bug report laying around somewhere if you wanted to confirm it but it seems everyone knows
<LStranger> especially since github is not a tracker but rather whiteboard with all that poor functionality
<wxl> and very very very few projects use sourceforge
<wxl> so it's on the wishlist as far as i can tell
<LStranger> unfortunately our attempt to create own tracker died as nobody was interested except me
<wxl> on some known system or something you set up yourself?
<LStranger> the idea was to setup own
<wxl> yeah that might have been the reason
<LStranger> I even volunteered to make some import script to pull data from SF
<LStranger> but still nobody interested
<ianorlin> Yeah I know it is hard to find where one is and I don't think I have a sourceforge as well
<ianorlin> LStranger: I think you should say active projects but I don't really have an option for sourceforge
<LStranger> ianorlin: well, in historic reasons all LXDE trackers are at SF, and just ignore all those tickets there isn't an option.
<LStranger> if you start to ignore users then users start to ignore you.
<ianorlin> I understand
<LStranger> so only option would be to import/export all the tickets but I see no possibility to do that for any "free" site.
<ianorlin> manually would take a while but might be possible but not really quite sure how to get replies
<LStranger> Well, tickets and comments could be copied but in case of github all of them will be from a single user (who initiated that adding), I see no reason for that anyway, users will never get any feedback as they will be never mentioned at all.
<LStranger> Therefore any migration attempt is pointless, it's the same as just abandon tracker and reporters.
<LStranger> So tracker migration is a great headache, it's why it's still @ SF.
<ianorlin> understandable
<ianorlin> LStranger: I think I found the problem with bug 1344817 is that the default settings for lubuntu seem to using %s
<ubot93> bug 1344817 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "Console applications in the menu do not open correctly" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1344817
<LStranger> No, %s should be not a problem, the issue was lxterminal not always accepted command correctly
<LStranger> The developer worked with that issue, I hope it is fixed now.
<ianorlin> should I try again with libfm 1.2.4 when it comes?
<LStranger> sure, why not
<LStranger> although if you telling about 1344817 then it is really about lxterminal, and nothing was changed in terminal support between 1.2.3 and 1.2.4
<Afdal> <LStranger> Read your conversation... I thought about adding a line into PCManFM desktop menu which brings WM desktop menu. And I have that in the TODO for 1.3. :)
<Afdal> So...
<Afdal> how might that work
<Afdal> concatenating a PCManFM menu with Openbox components?
<Afdal> or piping in an Openbox menu which itself pipes in some PCManFM commands?
<Afdal> (particularly "Sort by...")
<LStranger> Well, not concatenate, but you just can press 'Open WM menu' and your pcmanfm menu will be replaced with openbox one.
<Afdal> I:>
<ianorlin> LStranger: Afdal was talking about putting the pcmanfm commands in the openbox menu
<Afdal> so you right-click to get the PCManFM menu and then there's an item which says "Open WM menu" and you click that and it does what?
<Afdal> it opens another submenu which is the Openbox menu?
<Afdal> yeah that's what I think would work best
<Afdal> I dunno if you can pipe in the PCManFM commands or not though
<LStranger> yep, exactly what I planned to make in 1.3
<Afdal> hmm
<Afdal> I guess that would work
<Afdal> if you could replace it all with a single Openbox menu it would be a bit more elegant though :)
<LStranger> although I will not work on 1.3 until I make lxpanel 1.0 which requires a lot of work yet
<LStranger> I want lxpanel to be so much powerful as kicker once was
<Afdal> hey speakign of lxpanel
<Afdal> I read about some nice weather plugin for it that was developed a while back
<Afdal> Anyone know what I'm talking about?  What ever happened to that?
<ianorlin> Afdal: I think it is only in newer versions of lubuntu
<phillw> Afdalit is alive and well in 16.04 :)
<Afdal> oh nice :3
<LStranger> yeah, one nice Polish guy made it long time ago
<Afdal> if you're looking for new panel ideas there's this snazzy thing xfce-panel has that lets you add a titlebar and buttons for the current window:  http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-windowck-plugin
<Afdal> you could combine that with Openbox's easy method of remove titlebars when maximized
<Afdal> or maybe there isn't such an easy method
<ianorlin> Afdal: that might need to be merged to opebox as openbox draws the titlebars
<Afdal> thought it was an option in obconf
<Afdal> guess not
<ianorlin> Afdal: obconf is a gui frontend for the openbox config file
<Afdal> yeah
<Afdal> if it's an option you'll have to drudge through the .xml -_-
<ianorlin> I mean I don't think it is an option in the xml
<ianorlin> also you can't have window buttons on both sides with openbox
<ianorlin> even with the xml
<Afdal> anyway...  So do you know a lot about pcmanfm LStranger?
<Afdal> Do you have any idea how one might pipe internal commands from it to something else?
<Afdal> if such a thing is possible
<ianorlin> I wonder if what Afdal wants to do would be easier with a command line front end to the library for libfm
<Afdal> :o
<LStranger> Afdal, it's me who write it last years :D
<Afdal> :D
<Afdal> factorization machine library eh
<LStranger> and since 2014 I work on lxpanel as well, I've improved a lot in it, and will continue.
<Afdal> thanks for your hard work :)
<Afdal> does libfm actually have anything explicitly to do with file management
<Afdal> I'm looking at the right thing here right?  http://www.libfm.org/
<Afdal> "The alternating least-squares (ALS) optimization for regression task..."
<LStranger> and speaking about pcmanfm it has no 'commands' as such, it's file manager after all and it works with files.
<Afdal> This sounds like a statistical functions library
<Afdal> sorry, meant function :)
<Afdal> whatever runs when you right click and select Sort By -> Name for instance
<LStranger> libfm is core of pcmanfm, the pcmanfm itself is just a tabbed container for libfm widgets, configuration window, and a desktop manager.
<LStranger> everything what is done by pcmanfm in its window is actually done by libfm.
<LStranger> as well as most of functions on the desktop
<Afdal> I see :o
<LStranger> and lxpanel since 0.7.0 for all file operations also uses libfm (that includes applications buttons, of course, so now you can have folders and documents on launch, not just applications)
<Afdal> can you run libfm processes independently or do they have to be integrated in something?
<LStranger> libfm is a library, it is not a process
<Afdal> I mean
<LStranger> each process just uses library
<Afdal> code within the library :)
<Afdal> am I being a dingus
<LStranger> from any application you can use libfm functions if you meant that
<Afdal> so could I pipe them to an Openbox menu for instance :3?
<LStranger> nope
<Afdal> oh :(
<LStranger> libfm is not an application as I said
<LStranger> so you cannot start it
<Afdal> yeah okay I get it now
<LStranger> you can start an application, not a library
<Afdal> So someone would need to write a little program from it
<LStranger> yep
<Afdal> in order to call up some actions from a menu
<Afdal> What are most things in lxde written in
<LStranger> core components are file/desktop manager and panel, all other are small utilities
<Afdal> I mean the language
<LStranger> C
<LStranger> all is written in C except for lxsession - it's mostly in Vala
<Unit193> Special cookie.
<LStranger> :)
<Afdal> If I were to write something simple like I'm proposing...  Is C a hard language to learn if I mostly just have experience with OOP stuff?
<Afdal> I least I think it's simple
<Afdal> maybe it isn't
<LStranger> Well, GTK+ is OOP framework written in C.
<Afdal> lxde uses GTK+ dependencies for a lot of things already right
<LStranger> And everything in LXDE is written using GTK+
<Afdal> oh :o
<Afdal> but you said C earlier @_@
<Afdal> okay well I bet gtk is easy enough to learn
<LStranger> Yeah, it's C.
<Afdal> oh is gtk basically a bunch of C libraries
<Afdal> whatever, I think I get it >.>
<LStranger> Yeah, kind of. It uses OOP paradigm but calls are C type.
<LStranger> Good night everyone!
<Afdal> So...  Have any of you given thought to expand the default keyboard shortcuts before?
<Afdal> a couple shortcuts I think are super useful that aren't set at all are AddDesktop and RemoveDesktop
<Afdal> You can add or remove the last workspace in your list with those
<Afdal> great for only adding workspaces as you need them
<Afdal> I map mine to Alt+Insert/Delete since that's what Xfce uses by default for the same function
<Afdal> pretty handy ;3
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-13
<tsimonq2> lynorian: YAY
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
<flexiondotorg> wxl tsimonq2 I've published 16.04.2 images of Lubuntu for Pi 2 and 3.
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: Excellent :)
<wxl> yay thanks flexiondotorg :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Mornin' :)
<wxl> oh hai
<tsimonq2> wxl: How are ya?
<wxl> tsimonq2: not too bad. been going crazy on that ubiquity bug.
<wxl> tsimonq2: needless to say, it looks like it's not actually a bug.
<wxl> tsimonq2: what you up to?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: for your edification, i refer to http://launchpad.net/bugs/1663298 since it was filed against MATE on the tracker
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1663298 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu 16.04.2 has no auto-resize installation option" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh ok, so I don't have to worry?
<wxl> tsimonq2: looks like it.
<wxl> tsimonq2: one of the problems was someone trying to do an auto-resize with an encrypted LVM partition. ubiquity can't handle that. file that in the memory banks.
<wxl> tsimonq2: the other issue was size. the Lubuntu reporter was running off an 8GB disk.
<wxl> tsimonq2: sinstre did have their weird issue but i'm working on it.
<flexiondotorg> wxl I saw that bug and couldn't reproduce in Ubuntu MATE.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: if you use too small of a disk and/or try to install alongside encrypted LVM, it will fail. but it's supposed to
<flexiondotorg> OK.
<lynorian> OR trying to shrink an xfs partition will not work
<lynorian> hmm zesty alternative images have not built recently.
<lynorian> argh keep forgetting the build logs url
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-14
<lynorian> wxl, tsimonq2 I forgot that url again...
<sayarussad_> hi all
<sayarussad_> i need help
<sayarussad_> my sound card driver have bug
<sayarussad_> Motherboard: M2N-SLI        Graphic: gtx 560 ti  Sound card: cm6501
<krytarik> sayarussad_: This isn't the support channel, #lubuntu is.
<sayarussad_> thx
<sayarussad_> :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-15
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
<wxl> tsimonq2: fyi i386 is STILL rebuilding. that doesn't seem right
<tsimonq2> wxl: Eek, thanks for the heads up.
<wxl> tsimonq2: when you get that fixed might just ping the ML and request additional testing. maybe don't mention the smoketesting and maybe we'll get a whole new set of updates :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: you know where to find the build logs, right?
<wxl> if anyone wants to get started testing new 16.04.2 images we have one up for amd64. i386 coming soon
<wxl> ^^ lynorian
<wxl> ?
 * lynorian has done a live session of amd64 already
<wxl> lynorian: thx :)
<wxl> in all reality that's probably the only one that matters if all we're getting is HWE
<lynorian> yeah and I tested that with some of my newest hardware for the live session.
<wxl> nice
<wxl> you get some new toys?
<lynorian> well I got it last year and it works with foss drivers now out of the box
<wxl> nice :)
<lynorian> nvidia gtx 960 but then the 1060 came out soon after
<lynorian> plays f1 2015 well enough
<wxl> you got the new card or did that come with a larger system?
<lynorian> new card I built this system so I could make vms not glacial ie have vt-x which has resulted in my massive amount of testcases
<tsimonq2> wxl: yep sec
<wxl> nice!
<wxl> how did you survive without vt-x??????
<wxl> wow if you did all that testing that you did do without that, i owe you a massive debt of gratitude :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-16
<wxl> i should build a desktop one of these days
<wxl> would be nice to have a massive amount of ram so i could test all the images at the same time XD
<lynorian> wxl vt-x about two years ago
<lynorian> 16 GB here
<wxl> at present i have a surplus of HDMI tvs. i could use them for a monitor :)
<wxl> i currently have a mere 6GB :(
<wxl> i can take 16 GB tho
<wxl> should probably pick up to 8GB sticks
<tsimonq2> wxl: o
<tsimonq2> wxl: m
<lynorian> hmm not many people finding bugs in sylpheed lately but I just found one.
<tsimonq2> wxl: g
<tsimonq2> wxl: Where is it?
<wxl> dude
<tsimonq2> wxl: I can't find it
<wxl> are you stoned? :)
<wxl> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/372/builds
<tsimonq2> All it shows is ready and rebuolding
<tsimonq2> *rebuilding
<wxl> yes
<wxl> that's the problem
<wxl> it's been rebuilding since about 1600 UTC
<tsimonq2> O__o
<tsimonq2> So where are the logs?
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#When_images_build
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yes, I'm as stoned as your pet rock :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: (see, it's a joke because you don't have a pet rock, and I'm as high as a nonexistent thing...oh whatever it was a lame joke anyways :P)
<wxl> um, i do have a pet rock
<wxl> so
<wxl> you're
<wxl> hella
<wxl> stoned
<tsimonq2> SHIT
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> !language | tsimonq2
<ubot93> tsimonq2: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> Oh that's right
<tsimonq2> Urgh
<wxl> XD
<wxl> better get on it
<wxl> adam's getting pissy
<tsimonq2> wxl: How can you tell he's pissy?
<tsimonq2> wxl: WTF WHERE IS MY LOGGGG https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/lubuntuhttps://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/lubuntuhttps://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/lubuntuhttps://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/lubuntuhttps://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/lubuntuhttps://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/
<tsimonq2> +livefs/ubuntu/xenial/lubuntuhttps://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/lubuntuhttps://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/lubuntuhttps://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/lubuntuhttps://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/lubuntuhttps://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/lubuntuhttps://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage
<wxl> 1622 < infinity:#ubuntu-release> tsimonq2: Lemme know when you've sorted it (or just want me to do it), I'm blocking on you.
<tsimonq2> /+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/lubuntuhttps://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/lubuntu
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/lubuntu
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok so HELLLPPP MEEE
<tsimonq2> It's not there
<tsimonq2> wxl: Seeeeeeeeeeeeeee?
<tsimonq2> Neener neener neener :P
<wxl> lynorian: not sure you saw on -release but make sure to double check thumbnailing on a/v in pcmanfm, not to mention a/v players
<wxl> changes documented here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/1664403
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1664403 in ffmpeg (Ubuntu) " FFmpeg security fixes February 2017 (xenial)" [Medium,Fix released]
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170216)
<wxl> ^^
<wxl> don't forget to email the list, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl: k in like a couple mins
<lynorian> wxl I downlaoded an ogg and it shows up correctly in pcmanfm
<lynorian> I get some wierd oss4 error message but playback works
<lynorian> tsimonq2, well at least ogg playback works
<lynorian> I get a wierd error message about oss4 which I am pretty sure we do not ship and is deprecated
<lynorian> it still plays audio so I do not think it is critical
<lynorian> just annoying
<wxl> anyone want to do the auto resize tests?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Did this get done yet?
<wxl> no
<tsimonq2> wxl: I won't be home for another hour yet :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: Not and say we did? :P
<wxl> feel free to call it as you wish
<wxl> i'd probably recommend just going for it
<tsimonq2> I think so too
<wxl> the only one not done is auto-resize
<wxl> maybe doing ONE Of those would be nice just to be completist
<wxl> tsimonq2: you do have release notes done right?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Almost
<wxl> tsimonq2: ok well don't let infinity get the jump on you :)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bah, Lubuntu can wait an hour to release our announcement if needed. No big deal.
<wxl> okie dokie
<tsimonq2> wxl: :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Reset link for lubuntu.me please? :P
<wxl> oh for god's sake man
<wxl> would you get a password manager?
<Unit193> !info keepassx
<ubot93> Package keepassx does not exist in zesty
<wxl> yikes
<wxl> i use the daily ppa
<Unit193> 0_o
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~keepassx/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<Unit193> wxl: You see the fork of it?
<wxl> which?
<Unit193> http://bugs.debian.org/855173
<ubot93> Debian bug 855173 in wnpp "RFP: keepassxc -- Community fork of KeePassX, a free and open-source cross-platform password manager." [Wishlist,Open]
<wxl> ooh qt too
<tsimonq2> wxl: I have one :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: well then freaking use it and stop locking yourself out!!!!
<tsimonq2> wxl: Fine :P
<wxl> Unit193: if you see that make it in debian, let me know!
<Unit193> Fine, will do.
<wxl> ooh favicons
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-19
<b_b> hi
<b_b> anyone knows if julien or rafael from lubuntu-art team are around ?
<musician_pro> any software developer here?
<musician_pro> I need a work collaboration
<tsimonq2> b_b: I can pass a message :)
<b_b> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> musician_pro: PM me please
<tsimonq2> Hello b_b :)
<b_b> i've pushed a small patch in box theme for unity
<tsimonq2> Ok
<b_b> and i would like to propose another one, but i'd like to discuss about it before, instead of throwing a merge proposal directly :p
<b_b> so that's why i'm around
<tsimonq2> Got it :)
<tsimonq2> b_b: Got an email address I can pass along?
<b_b> i'm here : https://code.launchpad.net/~brunobergot/lubuntu-artwork/fixes/+merge/312842
<tsimonq2> Ok
<b_b> https://launchpad.net/~brunobergot
<tsimonq2> b_b: I'll pass the message, thanks! :)
<b_b> maybe i just should stay around next days ?
<b_b> thx for that tsimonq2 :)
<tsimonq2> Please do :)
<tsimonq2> np :)
<b_b> i guess i can also push my patch in a tpoic branch first
<tsimonq2> b_b: No more merges for now he says
<b_b> 'k, got to go, see u tsimonq2 ;)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [release-announcements] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vAqo2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- release-announcements/master d407dd8 Simon Quigley: Come on, let's not be strict on copyright assignment.
<lubot> Majidjm07 was added by: Majidjm07
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <Majidjm07> Thx u sir
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-about] lubuntu-lugito deleted master at ff0561e: https://git.io/vAqKB
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cdimage-css] lubuntu-lugito deleted master at be0d27f: https://git.io/vAqK0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito deleted master at e2a0857: https://git.io/vAqKu
<tsimonq2> Just tags are being deleted.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] lubuntu-lugito deleted master at 07b555c: https://git.io/vAqK2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [release-announcements] lubuntu-lugito deleted master at 698460d: https://git.io/vAqKV
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu.me] lubuntu-lugito deleted master at bdc4946: https://git.io/vAqKr
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-about] lubuntu-lugito deleted HEAD at ff0561e: https://git.io/vAqKB
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-globalkeys-packaging] lubuntu-lugito deleted HEAD at e7bbec5: https://git.io/vAqKP
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-panel-packaging] lubuntu-lugito deleted HEAD at de5b3c3: https://git.io/vAqKX
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [nm-tray-packaging] lubuntu-lugito deleted HEAD at 7e18f46: https://git.io/vAqKa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] lubuntu-lugito deleted leafpad-changes at 3cffa1d: https://git.io/vAqKy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lugito decided it was a good idea to create a bunch of awful tags. Now I have to clean up...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito deleted artful at 1d24555: https://git.io/vAqKA
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito deleted bionic at a832c33: https://git.io/vAqKp
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito deleted precise at fb6ca5c: https://git.io/vAqKj
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito deleted trusty at fdc53cb: https://git.io/vAq6v
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito deleted xenial at f815c03: https://git.io/vAq6T
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito deleted zesty at 6742dd2: https://git.io/vAq6L
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-globalkeys-packaging] lubuntu-lugito deleted ubuntu/bionic at e7bbec5: https://git.io/vAqKP
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-qtplugin-packaging] lubuntu-lugito deleted ubuntu/bionic at f4ad1ba: https://git.io/vAqK1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-runner-packaging] lubuntu-lugito deleted ubuntu/bionic at 8b6abe8: https://git.io/vAqKM
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-globalkeys-packaging] lubuntu-lugito deleted debian/sid at 838cd11: https://git.io/vAq6O
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-runner-packaging] lubuntu-lugito deleted debian/sid at 07fe605: https://git.io/vAq6G
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [nm-tray-packaging] lubuntu-lugito deleted pristine-tar at 9ef72f3: https://git.io/vAq6c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito deleted default-settings-rework at 32b4b09: https://git.io/vAq6C
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #21: Add file for Simple Scan (master...master) https://git.io/vAqX0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vAYJR
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master a3dac60 Julien Lavergne: Realease 0.54
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vAOr6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master 187853c Redwolf: Add temporary slides...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> shut up, lugito!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> o__o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Suggestions: slide 5's subtitle is wrong, and Quassel should show #lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne When you get a chance, could you please investigate why Openbox's settings aren't set, and why the SDDM greeter isn't being used by default?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it's TEMPORARY
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Normal for openbox, lxqt used a weird env mechanism to set it
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, And for sddm, probably because there is no specific conf for Lubuntu
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne, @tsimonq2, I think I need help regarding the Calamres language templates. if you have some information, please, send it to me. I have no idea how to put text over the slides, or translate them, or even how to tesst them via cli.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> THANKS :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> btw, @julienlavergne, you need an avatar 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, OK. Would you like to work on this or should I?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Alright. Is it fixable?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, I'll figure it out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's just QML
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It can't be THAT hard
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If anything @VikingRedwolf, pop open Qt Creator and use the designer to make something up to your standards which is the same size as what's given, with the same look, just text within QML instead of on the image itself
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There is no preview needed, you can just use the Qt Designer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then once you're done, give me the text and I can format it to go into Calamares
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They have one module to add that just does the slide advancements but that's it, it's pure QML
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (you don't even need to add that module)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Here's an example of a QML file that does translations: https://github.com/KaOSx/calamares/blob/master/src/branding/kaos_branding/show.qml
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So it has the image and then text on top of that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me look to see how they actually manage the translations aspect of that...
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Curious distro....
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, Right
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> only the last qt, kde...
<agaida> but demm know what she is doing and is rich enouh just to do exactly this
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, thank you, honey
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @agaida, she?
<agaida> yes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> who?
<agaida> Anke Boersma "demm"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Dunno who she is
<agaida> the main dev of KaOS
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Awesome. It's nice to see a woman leading a foss project.
<agaida> and build the whole thing nearly from the scratch - ok, she use pacman as package manager, but that it was
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> wow
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I admire her now
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Last time i tested Kaos on my system was like "WOW"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> "plasma is slow" XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Ah, sorry, and... "Electron is evil"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Actually, Lubuntu needs snap support for electron apps like Atom or Springmail
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OMG wxl @VikingRedwolf is SUCH a developer. He's writing QML!
<wxl> whoa
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> smhmshmmgrunt
<lubot> <brli7848> @VikingRedwolf why would you need snap support for electron app?
<lubot> <brli7848> or, do you mean, snappy?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> for Atom :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it's a must-have now 😐
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vA378
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master e4df790 Redwolf: Add small brand bitmaps for slides
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> wxl!!! @tsimonq2 managed to make me install qtcreator!! I want to resign!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .___.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> omg wxl he's SUCH A DEVELOPER
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He wrote QML!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .___________.
<wxl> we need to get him to write json
<wxl> that's valid javascript, you know
<lubot> <acheronuk> qml? omg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> NEVER!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, YES!!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Oh yeah :D
<wxl> or if you edit your emacs config, you're basically writing lisp :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> EMACS!!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> eeeeeew
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vA35W
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master de469f9 Redwolf: Prepare slides background
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> shut up, mojito
<wxl> emacs is very useful for some things that vi can't hold a candle to. there's also a vi mode to it.
<wxl> mojito XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
 * wxl is actually staring at an emacs window right now (see org-mode)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> O_O
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] tsimonq2 created testing-the-new-slideshow-from-developer-raf (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vA3dF
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/testing-the-new-slideshow-from-developer-raf b3679d5 Simon Quigley: Initial rewrite of the slideshow in QML.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__. stop messing with my code
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @tsimonq2, Um wut .-.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, He wrote IN QML
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not QML itself
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Although he is a DEVELOPER now so I wouldn't be surprised if he did XD
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Oooooooooooooh
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> xD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I actually did edit qml code for the first Lubuntu greeter. And it was awful!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3813.mp4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to testing-the-new-slideshow-from-developer-raf: https://git.io/vA3bJ
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/testing-the-new-slideshow-from-developer-raf 9ee5542 Simon Quigley: Correct the slide 1 URL in show.qml.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So @VikingRedwolf this is where I'm at then
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1022x547) https://i.imgur.com/CaCzpTp.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1024x742) https://i.imgur.com/YJPK0dO.jpg Fullscreen
<lubot> <carriewst> @tsimonq2, Can we do linear gradients
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf so what are you thinking then?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @carriewst, That
<lubot> <tsimonq2> grr
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Nice
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's a question for @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> <carriewst> Look
<lubot> <carriewst> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3818.png
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Actually, give me a min, I can make a few more tweaks @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> <carriewst> Linear looks cool right?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, Center that (text and icon) in that background
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, ok
<lubot> <carriewst> If there's any design/mockup concept work, I'll be happy to help
<lubot> <carriewst> (Sticker, 512x128) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3819
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Noted that, @carriewst. They're done though 🙂
<lubot> <carriewst> Yeah, but there's always room for improvement right?
<lubot> <carriewst> @VikingRedwolf, Yea sure, it's a hassle to rework stuff
<lubot> <carriewst> Anyways, I'm very ambient in my designs, so I'll usually go hard on the shadows and grain textures
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @carriewst, Always
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @carriewst, 😀
<lubot> <carriewst> Is there any design guidelines y'all are specifically following?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .__.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1026x769) https://i.imgur.com/vjP4Eao.jpg @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> They change eventually. This release is special, different
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, O.O!!!!
<lubot> <carriewst> @tsimonq2, O.o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from VikingRedwolf: Center that (text and icon) in that background
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> •_____•
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Use the coordinates I used in qt-creator
<lubot> <carriewst> Wait what
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I placed centered text so you need only to replace it. Don't move the text boxes!
<lubot> <carriewst> You guys are program itically doing the hero image?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> wut?
<lubot> <carriewst> @carriewst, ..
<lubot> <carriewst> Like err
<lubot> <carriewst> Manually aligning logo in code?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes
<lubot> <carriewst> Wutt
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> When you put an image, it's just a widget with properties. Size, x, y, etc.
<lubot> <carriewst> Yeah ik
<lubot> <carriewst> Wouldn't it better if you just did that in photoshop or smth
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> No if you want to keep the text like text. It has to be translatable.
<lubot> <carriewst> How bout the logo?
<lubot> <carriewst> Text is understandable
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Same. I did it with Inkscape. But it's a widget so you only change the backgrounds, and the logo stays on top.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Independently.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Like a layer.
<lubot> <carriewst> Ah
<lubot> <carriewst> @VikingRedwolf, Don't quite get this tho
<lubot> <carriewst> I mean i get its a layer
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Aye
<lubot> <carriewst> But like, why not just do it in inkscape? Scale to different resolutions?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because QML is much more modular
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> That'll result in a flat bitmap, not real text
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Plus we need to be able to translate it
<lubot> <carriewst> Yussss ikkk
<lubot> <carriewst> Wait here
<lubot> <carriewst> Here
<lubot> <carriewst> (Photo, 1280x927) https://i.imgur.com/TE7WL6t.jpg
<lubot> <carriewst> Was talking about logo
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes, I get what you ask.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> BTW Raf, and I didn't initially get this, but https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquick-text-fonts-fonts-qml.html has details on how we can do the fonts a bit better
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> About reason to keep it as a layer is that you can move it to adjust arrive the text of you need to. Otherwise I'll need to create 8 new backgrounds every time
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, Yes, please, the new design involve the Roboto font together with Ubuntu font.
<lubot> <carriewst> @VikingRedwolf, Scaling to different resolutions?
<lubot> <carriewst> @VikingRedwolf, Ayyyy lmao
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Or a slim flat font.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1021x740) https://i.imgur.com/TaL3we5.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me know what you think.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> More to the left
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot> <carriewst> The cyan text don't really fit there lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me see what I can do
<lubot> <carriewst> With dat background
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @carriewst, I think it does, what do you think Raf?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> It does.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> It's a complementary colour.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I designed palette for the banners.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> But it's too thick.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> That's why it looks wrong
<lubot> <carriewst> I mean, a designers perspective
<lubot> Consistency is important, its one of the ux principles. There's a ux law stating that^^
<lubot> <carriewst> Lemme find
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I made a manual. It'll be public soon. It explains the colours used.
<lubot> <carriewst> Ok please release it :3
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Not yet. Can't 😉
<lubot> <carriewst> Oki ;_;
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Until Legal dept. authorises it.
<lubot> <carriewst> For the gradients, try to make it softer. It looks a little extreme. Refer to color theory when you craft gradients
<lubot> <carriewst> Natural always looks goof
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I do. Gradient matches the Lubuntu colours and the forthcoming wallpaper.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Everything's planned.
<lubot> <carriewst> Of course, it must not go against the principle guidelines of your desgin as a whole
<lubot> <carriewst> Ok sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf So what's your opinion on fonts?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ubuntu for everything, or where do you want to use Roboto?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Try with Ubuntu light. Super ultra mega light.
<lubot> <carriewst> Stick with one font, roboto is for material
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Light on both pieces of text? Or just the title?
<lubot> <carriewst> Ubuntu would do , just change the thiccness
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Both
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @carriewst, Yup
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Why is there so much white space over the slide?
<lubot> <carriewst> You guys mind if i redesigned a mockup of the installer?
<lubot> <carriewst> Like in photoshop
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Go on
<lubot> <carriewst> Ok :3
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> But you realise we can only recreate psd or images for using it in qml?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 800x447) https://i.imgur.com/IGHjCeC.jpg Better?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> That non-centered text and logo is triggering me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> .-. ._.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's weird
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, More
<lubot> <carriewst> @VikingRedwolf, I mean, its better to manually do it?
<lubot> <carriewst> @Jacob Kim, Why
<lubot> <carriewst> It looks ok tbh
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Totally centered between the left and the web page
<lubot> <carriewst> Wait here
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @VikingRedwolf, Ya
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Or let me do it later with the qml code
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, I can make it work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hold on, mate :)
<lubot> <carriewst> Better to do this?
<lubot> <carriewst> Idk
<lubot> <carriewst> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/hBFBRIi.jpg
<lubot> <carriewst> (Photo, 960x1280) https://i.imgur.com/yZQM93u.jpg Flag raising😢
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @carriewst, Where is that
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> It has to be placed in the proper place so it fits ALL slides with different sizes images.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to bionic: https://git.io/vA3pQ
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic 7e9d36b Simon Quigley: Install pastebinit by default.
<lubot> <carriewst> @Jacob Kim, School
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll get things finished up for @VikingRedwolf and we can adjust positions later.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @carriewst Keep it on-topic please.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, Yes
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Btw where did u get the installer stuff
<lubot> <carriewst> @tsimonq2, Ok sorry
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> More exactly, where can i find the installer so that i can tey tweaking
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Try*
<lubot> <carriewst> @Jacob Kim, Me 2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, That's just Calamares, sudo apt install calamares, then in ppa:ubuntu-calamares/testing we have the daily build of the settings package.
<lubot> <carriewst> (Sticker, 436x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3832
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @carriewst Please, no unnecessary stickers.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @tsimonq2, Ok
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> I honestly dont get the package/ppa system of ubuntu... Can someone pls explain
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> (Yeah i havent been a hardcore linux user before)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> It uses deb 😁
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, About how they're built or the user side of things?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to testing-the-new-slideshow-from-developer-raf: https://git.io/vA3hu
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/testing-the-new-slideshow-from-developer-raf de7500f Simon Quigley: Adjust the first slide from Raf's IRC feedback.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @tsimonq2, Stuff like
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Purpose of a ppa
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> How ppa works with launchpad
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Jacob Kim, To make my life miserable
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Working ecosystem for developing on ubuntu (utilizing launchpad)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> You already use a repository: Google Play
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, It's a bit complicated, but the tl;dr is that it's an extra mini-archive
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like Ubuntu's
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @tsimonq2, ????
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Jacob Kim, Do you use an android phone?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> You have a Google repository then. If you add F-Droid you'll have two. More apps then.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vAse4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master 17e7bf5 Simon Quigley: Convert the slides to QML instead of using PNGs....
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf QML slides should be good now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please, do make modifications to the QML.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Awright
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you grab a Lubuntu Next ISO (doesn't work in regular Lubuntu), you can edit the QML, run the slideshow, then don't restart after.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's how I did it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's some things that will in fact be off.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But do let me know if you need any help.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also let me know when you're satisfied with it, and I can upload it to the archive.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Can I simply open your qml with qtcreator?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's a Calamares module that Qt Creator can't handle.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😢
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know, it sucks.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But I'll work with upstream to fix it.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-14
<lubot> Khalid_madara was added by: Khalid_madara
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Khalid_madara, o/
<lubot> <Khalid_madara> Tq
<lubot> <Khalid_madara> I'm new in Ubuntu...
<lubot> <Khalid_madara> I want learn about lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Khalid_madara, Awesome, stick around then :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also, congratulations to @MikolajczakMarcin for becoming the new head of the Lubuntu Global Team :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2018-February/040139.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does anyone oppose to me +1ing this (with some conditions)?
<wxl> i'm not sure i see a problem with that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Me neither
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Dunno what to say
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Obviously I'll advocate strongly for people being able to turn it off
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But yeah
<lubot> <acheronuk> dunno if this will affect lubot, but KDE now have: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ghGVQTcDxH/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So just a little announcement... We've decided to create the ~lubuntu-members Launchpad team for an easier ACL for Lubuntu.me email aliases, but eventually it would be good to evolve it to be more.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Applying for membership there is detailed in the description.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and there's more democracy for Lubuntu
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> who said it's under the control of a few? :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> LET'S PARTY!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Right :D
 * acheronuk looks
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> aaand new artwork icon: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-art
<lubot> <acheronuk> do by proxy contributions count? seeing as you are going to be using more Qt/KDE?
<redwolf> you ALWAYS count, acheronuk :)
<lubot> <acheronuk> lol
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> why the hell did I switched to HexChat? O.o
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> me nutz
<lubot> <acheronuk> I use that
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> let's change more icons!!
<lubot> <acheronuk> The Qt clients all have limitations I don't like
<lubot> <acheronuk> Look nicer. Work ****ier
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm happy with the latest performance for both Qt and GTK3
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and they can look really nice (and really ugly)
<lubot> <acheronuk> true. no excuse to have any toolkit look ugly now
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nope
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 any ideas how KDE can fix their bot? otherwise, may be matrix time
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> is it broken?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @VikingRedwolf, thier IRC to TG bot is
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ghGVQTcDxH/
<acheronuk> test
<lubot> <acheronuk> IRC to TG is broekn on theirs
<lubot> <acheronuk> but not the other way
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> odd
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yes, direct contributions to seeded packages count :
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, No clue
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Okies. may do that sometime. with lxqt, being lubuntu member seems a no brainer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sorry @MikolajczakMarcin!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Since the logo change is pretty much public now, can we please get a new Lubuntu Manual logo?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> The Manual is being validated by Legal
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You've changed it in Reddit .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Ooh sorry, I misunderstood you
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I shall
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-15
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @tsimonq2, Damn nice
<lubot> xribeiros was added by: xribeiros
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <xribeiros> Hi guys
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-16
<tsimonq2> agaida: nm-tray was accepted into Bionic.
<agaida> and?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> just an fyi :)
<agaida> as long i don't have to use it - fine
<lubot> <mariogrip> what window manager does lubuntu-next use?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Openbox
<lubot> <mariogrip> *trying to install this on debian*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, No, you HAVE to use it :P
<agaida> nope - even systemd-networkd is the better alternative
<lubot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1070x797) https://i.imgur.com/IrzAhd1.jpg \o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool :)
<agaida> thats easy - staring a minimum iso and typing apt install openbox task-lxqt-desktop is really rocket science :D
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to bionic: https://git.io/vAcWI
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic c5da6a5 Simon Quigley: Replace network-manager-gnome with nm-tray.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] tsimonq2 pushed 9 new commits to master: https://git.io/vAc4b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master 4a98bfb Simon Quigley: Rename README to README.md so GitHub can pick up on it better.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master 246e221 Simon Quigley: Lubuntu's show.qml isn't really part of Calamares anymore; it's been modified so heavily that you can't really call it that any more.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master d55f3b0 Simon Quigley: Update the URLs in branding.desc.
<lubot> Bot_zeromeia was added by: Bot_zeromeia
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] tsimonq2 pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/vAcE3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master ec02c3b Simon Quigley: Release to Bionic.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master 0020464 Simon Quigley: Add a .gitignore file for debian/files.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Oh yeah
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Hows calamares going
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Pretty good :)
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> U think we can ship it in 18.04?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> With Lubuntu Next
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Niice
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Srry i cant rlly help with areas like these
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's all good :)
<lubot> <carriewst> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3838.png
<lubot> <carriewst> @tsimonq2 @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Nice
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Niiiiice
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> We gotta fix lubuntu ui for this to fit in tho
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> :P
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> This looks awesome but then would look a lot nicer with windows ui :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @carriewst We accept PRs: https://github.com/lubuntu-team/calamares-settings-ubuntu
<lubot> <carriewst> Oo
<lubot> <carriewst> @Jacob Kim, Sheesh, dats my style
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's just QML :)
<lubot> <carriewst> Okek
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> I like ur style
<lubot> <carriewst> Thanks
<lubot> <carriewst> I do others too
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Looks like NetBeans product u noe
<lubot> <carriewst> Like dis
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> The font
<lubot> <carriewst> Fwd from alamo18: reworked shadows
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> The ui
<lubot> <carriewst> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3840.png
<lubot> <carriewst> @carriewst, Making this in code
<lubot> <carriewst> @Jacob Kim, Yus, ik
<lubot> <carriewst> @tsimonq2, I'll try to rework the ui
<lubot> <carriewst> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3841.webp
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @carriewst No anime stickers, please.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> That font looks awesome with paintballs exploding in the background
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also, please keep it on topic.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> xD
<lubot> <carriewst> @tsimonq2, Sorry
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> I should try designing ui also
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Its what i think draws pple in
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You guys should run this through @VikingRedwolf though, he's the lead for that sort of thing :)
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Aside from performance
<lubot> <carriewst> Ok :3
<lubot> <carriewst> @Jacob Kim, You're 13 right?
<lubot> <carriewst> I think i saw your age somewhere
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Oh hell no
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Im not that young
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Im 17 xD
<lubot> <carriewst> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please guys, let's keep it on topic :)
<lubot> <carriewst> @Jacob Kim, I'm 14, simon is 15
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Kk
<lubot> <carriewst> @tsimonq2, Is there a ot?
<lubot> <carriewst> Like group
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @tsimonq2 is lubuntu ok with hidpi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @carriewst, not atm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, Openbox needs support, it's implemented in upstream LXQt.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Oh so lxqt isnt using openbox rn right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> LXQt can use whatever window manager we choose.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Oh thats nice
<lubot> <carriewst> @tsimonq2, Even i3?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep.
<lubot> <carriewst> Omggg
<lubot> <carriewst> Thanks
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @carriewst, O
<lubot> I like it!
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> hey guys im trying to make a promo video for lubuntu next
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> if there are some images or stuff that i could use can u gimme some
<lubot> <num13> @Jacob Kim, Sounds nice :)
<lubot> <carriewst> @VikingRedwolf, :3 thanks sir
<lubot> <tsimonq2> By the way wxl, Lubuntu Alternate images are broken. It won't install a kernel because on the image, when they pull the packages, they have to set up an actual repository on the image and pull from that, but for some reason when that local, mini package repository is being created, the Packages file for binary-amd64 goes missing.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Er, binary-all
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So it's a bug in apt that has to be hunted down. juliank was looking at it, but I volunteered to bisect the issue.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you feel inclined you can go ahead, but there's a critical bug filed against apt which has the details
<wxl> yeah i've been watching slightly
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK cool
<wxl> is i386 similraly problematic?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think so but I'm not entirely sure.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It broke sometime in between Jan 31st and Feb 1st's image being made
<wxl> let me grab an image
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That also corresponds to the most recent apt upload
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK
<wxl> is server having the same problem
<wxl> ?
<wxl> in general the best first step to take with issues on d-i is to see if server's having the problem. if so, let them know and they'll usually solve it for you, and quickly XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They have switched to sub-iuqity by default so I'm not sure.
<wxl> oh hell.
<wxl> i didn't recognize they were going live with that so soon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> If anything though I feel like I need to learn more about this stuff so I personally tracked down the right people and asked them about it.
<wxl> especially now
<wxl> since we'll essentially be maintaining d-i on our own
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wouldn't mind if you tagged along and learned as well :)
<wxl> right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All of it's in lp:ubuntu-cdimage fwiw. The whole nine yards.
<wxl> i'll have an image in about 20 minutes and then i'll give this a go. do you know at what point this fails?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Kernel installation.
<wxl> ugh eta keeps changing. i'll ping you when i get something going
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure sure. I'm about to go to sleep anyways XD
<wxl> k
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (which is why I'm pinging you suggestively; if you can figure out where in apt this goes wrong, then I'd be interested to know)
<wxl> i can't even boot the image in vbox :/
<wxl> of course this is on this dumb hybrid system i have. i'll try it on the new machine soon enough
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Harumph.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-17
<wxl> @tsimonq2: confirmed on i386
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Can someone explain to me what the problem we have rn is
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> I read the stuff above and i dont get whats goin on ._.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> ._. .-. ._. .-.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, In a bit
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @tsimonq2, ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to bionic: https://git.io/vAWF7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic 6a039ad Simon Quigley: Grab some recommends from desktop-share that are nice to have but we don't grab already.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [release-announcements] tsimonq2 created bionic-beta-1 (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vAWbU
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- release-announcements/bionic-beta-1 758fbf2 Simon Quigley: Add the start of the 18.04 Beta 1 announcement.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-about] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vAWbl
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-about/master 3e24709 Simon Quigley: Move copyright statement out of the README.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-18
<lubot> <StepanSkryabin> @Luiz Cláudio, What's the name of this icon theme?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @StepanSkryabin, that's Numix: https://github.com/numixproject/numix-icon-theme
<lubot> <StepanSkryabin> @VikingRedwolf, Thank you!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yw 😊
<lubot> msvenom was added by: msvenom
<lubot> <msvenom> Jacob Hello
<lubot> Ricardo was added by: Ricardo
<lubot> <Ricardo> hi someone runnig zorin?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Ricardo, That's not what this channel is for 😉
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vA80o
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master f88971f Redwolf: Update new logo
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf I'll set up LUGITO with the new repos
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-identity] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vA8EE
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-identity/master 09f7b85 Redwolf: Modify licence
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It works \o/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-identity] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vA8Va
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-identity/master 38acee4 Redwolf: Update README.md
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-identity] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vA8Vo
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-identity/master 5d915c9 Redwolf: Update README.md
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-identity] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vA8Vx
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-identity/master 4b96eba Redwolf: Fix some typos
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-identity] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vA8Vj
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-identity/master 208d94f Redwolf: Delete lubuntu-corporate-manual.pdf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-identity] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vA8we
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-identity/master 45f134b Redwolf: Delete lubuntu-corporate-manual.sla
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-identity] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vA8wq
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-identity/master 2d3f289 Redwolf: Fix typos, sections and nomenclature
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> shut up, lugito!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Then learn to do things in one Git push :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> naah, this way it looks I work hard
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, is 16.04.4 about to land?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, No
<lubot> <tsimonq2> March 1st
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> good
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I guess you'll take care of the download links 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll be harvesting carrots that day 😐
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm a farmer now, remember
<lubot> <tsimonq2> haha
<lubot> <acheronuk> what?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @acheronuk, yes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> fancy a carrot soup?
<lubot> <acheronuk> nope!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I have tomato soup if you prefer
<lubot> <acheronuk> leek and potato
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> not bad
<lubot> <acheronuk> chicken + something is better
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 how's kvantum packaging going?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> because I think it's in the repos
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, You wanted me to package that?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .___.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Is it?
<tsimonq2> !info kvantum
<ubot93> Package kvantum does not exist in bionic
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> tis
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Is it?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> oh
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> then... DOETT!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So what is Kvantum?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like, is that something we have to seed?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yup
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it's the Qt engine that will allow you to use Arc themes for Plasma / Qt / KDE apps
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> oh, and if we're going to include SMPlayer as the video player by default, we should "wear" it in an Arc skin
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> because the default look is UNBEARABLE!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me package it right now for you.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, huh? kvantum?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> yeah
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and what about smplayer? would it be possible to include the Arc theme and choose it in the installation?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Probably, yeah
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> let me look for it
<agaida> i would suggest not to use kvantum by default - to hard to configure for a normal lubuntu user
<tsimonq2> Then what else do you suggest that works just as well?
<agaida> redwolf: and even for maintainers
<agaida> nothing - a working theme
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> arc theme for qt?
<agaida> nope
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> btw, @tsimonq2, read below: https://github.com/PapirusDevelopmentTeam/papirus-smplayer-theme
<redwolf> then, agaida?
<agaida> https://github.com/lxde/lxqt/issues/1446 - see your problem here - and good luck. Oxygen works more or less, fanenza works more or less ...
<ubot93> Issue 1446 in lxde/lxqt "Colorize Icons again" [Open]
<redwolf> icons are not the problem
<tsimonq2> Funny enough agaida, kvantum's the only solution to that problem
<tsimonq2> I want the problem fixed
<tsimonq2> So simple, we use kvantum
<redwolf> yes, we use kvantum, activate the Arc-Darker theme, and forget it right there. if any user wants to play with it'll be his problem
<tsimonq2> right
<agaida> nope, kvantum is a fugly workaround that will introduce far more problems - but feel free to do whatever you want to
<redwolf> lxqt is a mess itself. having a mixture of desktop widgets, qt widgets, gtk2 and gtk3 controls, plasma widgets...
<redwolf> and you need to control each ones in a different way
<agaida> so - why not ignore lxqt if you are not able to handle it?
<redwolf> oh, and window borders
<redwolf> when I see Elementary and Solus, I want to cry. those two solved it by using ONE theme for everything
<tsimonq2> Plus you expect distributions to read configuration in non-standard places
<tsimonq2> Right, exactly
<agaida> window borders are not a lxqt problem
<redwolf> nor gtk are
<redwolf> nor qt widgets
<agaida> tsimonq2: handle it
<redwolf> lxqt just added another problem. why that desktop isn't able to use standard themes like budgie?
<agaida> redwolf: easy answer - use budgie
<tsimonq2> agaida: I'll handle the nonstandard location of config dirs in LXQt, just letting you know that upstream is the problem :)
<redwolf> easy solution is creating two or three Arc themes, applying them and forget about changing them
<tsimonq2> I'm not going to take "you like our mess or screw off" as an answer.
<redwolf> maybe budgie is going to be a mess once Solus 4 injects Qt code everywhere as well
<tsimonq2> We're fixing this.
<redwolf> yes
<tsimonq2> I don't care what it takes.
<redwolf> I think we're managing it pretty well
<tsimonq2> I do too
<redwolf> another reason why I gave up with Box. I can't control so many widgets
<redwolf> I'll play a bit with smplayer now to integrate it with the desktop
<agaida> soo cool, the better upstream then upstream - we are waiting for some fixes :D
<tsimonq2> agaida: We'll send 'em
<redwolf> BUT you'll have to invite us a beer, agaida. and as tsimonq2 is underage, I'll have his
<redwolf> .___.
<tsimonq2> We'll just have a better LXQt offering than the rest for a while, while upstream takes the usual five years to incorporate new fixes
<lubot> <AceHW> @tsimonq2, Lol
<agaida> yeah - better design (black) included
<tsimonq2> We've fixed that.
<agaida> and the free choice of a window manager: openbox, kwin preinstalled - really impressive
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Black is elegant
<tsimonq2> But then ofc upstream's gotta mess with the openbox settings in weird ways
<tsimonq2> agaida: yeah no, that's not intentional
<tsimonq2> At least we don't use Xfce's WM >_>
<agaida> heroic
<agaida> btw - with some simple scripting and some additional desktop files kwin would be a nearly perfect WM for LXQt - not exactly lightweight, but ok
<tsimonq2> Not an option since upstream decided to ditch X support entirely
<tsimonq2> We depend on that, and eventually it will bitrot
<agaida> so the best current choice is xfwm4 - composing included, edge snapping, works fine with GTK - i mentiond the dead composer before - and tsujan (the driving force behind pcmanfm-qt, libfm-qt, featherpad, kvantum and many other things) use compiz as WM - also a good choice
<tsimonq2> We can investigate others, I know compiz seems cool.
<agaida> and has a long LX* tradition - Knoppix rely on compiz since years
<tsimonq2> But for now, I think for the 18.04 release, openbox will be the window manager.
<agaida> and please do me a favour - for gods sake, please deliver compton with a sane pre-configuration and don't take the current defaults - there is a bug open for it, but ENOTIME
<agaida> otherwise the first usage of compton-conf will render the desktop nearly unusable
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL68fa86cf7048: fix mangled date and time checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL68fa86cf7048
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc81750a80153: Major reword of changing time] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc81750a80153
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL13b52f64cef2: Properly style RTC is in local time checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL13b52f64cef2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdf447bb68aed: Properly label timezone tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdf447bb68aed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9a9042465f09: Add cancel button to date and time] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9a9042465f09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0bc797834762: Label open button in libreoffice impress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0bc797834762
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL140d78a55fe8: Add how to sort slides in slidesorter mode] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL140d78a55fe8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6dab92636b75: Style keyboard shortcuts of loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6dab92636b75
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL40824c1d98bf: Add loimpresss toggle bullets] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL40824c1d98bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL691ac19e2f3f: Add loimpress bulleted list] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL691ac19e2f3f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe2dcf5111bbe: Add paste unformatted text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe2dcf5111bbe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL425f30b96dd3: Add menu for paste unformatted text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL425f30b96dd3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 we should include qapt-deb-installer for deb packages
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's already in the repositories
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> after that we should change the mimeapp list
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [after that we should change the mimeapp list], Noted.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Noted.], 👍
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3e9eb7554743: Add screenshot for images in loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3e9eb7554743
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe4c20b8822fe: Add images bullet point to loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe4c20b8822fe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe88b4d792338: Add changing line spacing to libreoffice_impress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe88b4d792338
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl i believe you wanted to relay something here of some importance regarding LibreOffice?  :P
<wxl> @HMollerCl re: https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122752 but isn't that going to mean bad looking UX? or am i confused?
<ubot93> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 122752 in LibreOffice "gtk3_kde5/kde5: save file dialog doesn't add file extension and misses custom controls when using LXQt" [Minor, Resolved: Fixed]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122752
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes, filepicker or file save dialog
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Only that is affected
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL18c66fe35b7f: Add increase/decrease paragraph spacing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL18c66fe35b7f
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The problem is that kde5 file save dialog is incomplete in non-plasma, it doesn't add file extension and other small things
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Gtk3 works ok
<wxl> didn't that bug say they'd be using qt5 for non-plasma?
<wxl> oic nevermind it's "not really usable"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes, it's buggy
<wxl> ok well i guess we need to watch the progress of qt5 then. sigh.
<lynorian> With 19.04 coming out I will need to figure out how to do mutliple versions of the manual
<wxl> there's a ticket for that. it's going to take some custom work
<wxl> la
<wxl> oops
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ECHAAAN
<wxl> nope
<wxl> you ECHAN'd the wrong chan XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> you ECHAN'd the wrong chan XD], XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL070f12d014d2: Add menu way to insert image] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL070f12d014d2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> ok well i guess we need to watch the progress of qt5 then. sigh.], Yes, and adjust seed repository accordingly (add/leave lo-gtk3 remove lo-kde5). Btw I uploaded a change to seed https://phab.lubuntu.me/D58 to add qapt-deb-installer
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] added qapt-deb-installer: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D58
<wxl> i saw, briefly.. busy weekend for me (swim meet)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Should I wait for his approval before making the lo changes? Or I can do it now?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2ed64a94a8dd: Add 1.5 line spacing and how to get back to single line spacing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2ed64a94a8dd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe9312fe20ff6: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe9312fe20ff6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL62c32f6885a0: Add libreoffice impress format --> character screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL62c32f6885a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5a516752f7d0: Add print to libreoffice math] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5a516752f7d0
<wxl> hey can anyone check bug 1799855 and see if they also get the same results as Chris, with the 6 packages changed? his results are a little bit weird because of his mirror requirements and i want to double check.
<ubot93> Bug 1799855 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Cosmic) "distribution upgrade bug - upgrading to 18.10" [Undecided, Fix Committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799855
<lubot> <kc2bez> I sent you a message over the weekend. I can dig it up when I get home.
<wxl> oh yeah i was kind of half paying attention this weekend
<wxl> if you have any results, even if they're confusing, i'd post them on the bug report
<wxl> helps when everything is in the same place XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah on my phone right now. I have it on my desktop at home.
<wxl> no prob.
<lubot> <kc2bez> The only weird thing I remember was the onscreen keyboard was present on the sddm login.
<wxl> oh thta's right
<wxl> you're using english and all that?
<wxl> standard keyboard layout?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes I am.
<wxl> i've seen that pop up occassionally in the past (with lxde) and i've never been able to reproduce so i don't know :/
<lubot> <kc2bez> America/New York
<wxl> did you happen to capture the results of the process? i'm really curious about the number of packages changed
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not sure what I have, I can pull the log.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Still have the VM.
<wxl> k. stick it on the bug report
<lubot> <kc2bez> Will do.
<wxl> thx :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was just wondering why does lubuntu has featherpad as default text editor and not gedit? I the later one is more popular and many users would love to have a familiar app in lubuntu. Also, leafpad was also nice why changed from it?
<wxl> because it requires gtk libs
<wxl> in both cases
<wxl> remember, lx*qt*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> because it requires gtk libs], 👍🏻
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I personally prefer featherpad over gedit.
<wxl> i really like kate, but i really don't use graphical text editors
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> in both cases], And so does sublime i guess. But you anyway can't put it coz license issues
<wxl> sublime is yucky XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i really like kate, but i really don't use graphical text editors], I use sublime mostly but if in a hurry then nano.
<wxl> oh god don't get me started on nano
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> sublime is yucky XD], Sublime is louuuvv!!
<wxl> but to each their own :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> but to each their own :)], Yup! Agreed.
<lubot> <kc2bez> For graphical editors Kate is pretty nice. I typically use vim because it is everywhere and comfy at this point.
<wxl> ^^^
<wxl> you can ssh anywhere and use vim
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> For me nano is for small edits and stuff. I use sublime when I write long stuff. And as it also keeps files open across restarts, I keep a running file called random.txt and put in all my ideas, to-dos, etc.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you can ssh anywhere and use vim], I can't exit vim 😂😂
<wxl> the problem with nano is: messy interface, not very productive
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is the meme
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> last time i used nano i had the same problem
<lubot> <HMollerCl> For bulkier editors I prefer Geany
<wxl> sometimes easy is.. too easy
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [For bulkier editors I prefer Geany], Will surely look it up.
<wxl> i like emacs........ when working with lisp
<wxl> (and with vim keybindings)
<lubot> <kc2bez> It turns into muscle memory at some point.
<wxl> btw @The_LoudSpeaker [Esc] ZZ is your way to save and quit
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i like emacs........ when working with lisp], I had tried it somewhere, i don't remember exactly but didn't like it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> btw @The_LoudSpeaker [Esc] ZZ is your way to save and quit], Yup! Had to Google that after trying for an hour!
<wxl> most real editors require some effort to get configured the way you want. i've never seen a single one that came out of the box just right4
<wxl> next time: `man vim` XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Will surely look it up.], it's gtk also, but has all this things like showing all the functions on the sidebar
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> most real editors require some effort to get configured the way you want. …], Yup! But for me sublime is almost perfect, just needs the git gutter.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in my redhat 6.1 days I used plain vi esc:q! and other
<wxl> yeah.. plain vi is tough when you get used to heavily tweaked vim
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^^
<wxl> of course to be consistent you mean [Esc] :wq! :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hahhaa, right!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> On a more bulkier side, ms vs code is also good.
<wxl> really the only thing to understand with vim is that there are the different modes. once you get that, the rest is kind of easy.
<wxl> wuzzat?
<wxl> (btw we should probably take this convo to offtopic)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> really the only thing to understand with vim is that there are the differe …], Yup! I will surely give vim a fair chance.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> (btw we should probably take this convo to offtopic)], Yup!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> why in seeds some packages are between parenthesis () and some with exclamation sign !  before?
<wxl> for which?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe8e7fe01ec1: Add symbols dialog box] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe8e7fe01ec1
<wxl> oh didn't see the word seeds
<wxl> if i remember correctly ! is an exclude and () is a recommend
<wxl> yep https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/en/man1/germinate.1.html
<wxl> ^^ @HMollerCl
<teward> wxl: can i bother you to help me test something?
<wxl> probably
<teward> see secret room where I pinged you
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu Developers] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu Developers] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks! wxl
<wxl> np
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu Developers] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu Developers] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ^ What that does mean?
<tsimonq2> They're wiki page updates.
<wxl> it means @tsimonq2 is editing a wiki page
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/
<tsimonq2> Everyone go review the text on that page ^
<wxl> would be nice if that was a little more informative
<tsimonq2> What do you think should be on there?
<wxl> some of the links are messed up
<tsimonq2> argh
<tsimonq2> yeah
<kc2bez> wxl which of these log files should I append to that bug report?
<wxl> if your goal is correct, perhaps talking to other lubuntu developers is probably a good first start for sponsors before overall sponsors
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu Developers] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
<wxl> ummmmmmmmm i'm not sure offhand :/
<tsimonq2> wxl: k, links are fixed
<wxl> does anyone here know what logs specifically log updates?
<tsimonq2> Sure, I kinda get what you mean.
<kc2bez> `dist-upgrade` ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Uff, hmm, /var/log/dpkg or /var/log/apt maaaaaaaaaaaaaybe?
<wxl> no
<wxl> oh
<wxl> it is dist-upgrade apparently. weird
<wxl> can you pastebin those?
<kc2bez> yup, standby.
<wxl> i'm thinking most likely are {apt,apt-term,history,main,term}.log
<wxl> actually
<wxl> grep them for "packages updated"
<kc2bez> ok, hang on.
<wxl> oops
<wxl> wait
<kc2bez> listening
<wxl> i see i was interpreting things wrong
<wxl> i probably want to see them anyways but grep for "installed packages"
<kc2bez> ok, I will send them too
<wxl> you can just pastebin for now
<kc2bez> Here is apt-term http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/hMb7FB7xtk/
<kc2bez> Apt.log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/YgxWFpZdQs/
<kc2bez> history http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/dbk486Pkjw/
<kc2bez> main http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/JQdfJFYP9w/
<wxl> guiverc: can you pastebin /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log from that `do-release-upgrade -p` you did for bug 179985 please?
<ubot93> Bug 179985 in gnome-phone-manager (Ubuntu) "gnome-phone-manager-0.40 source package is missing debian directory" [Undecided, Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179985
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> bug 1799855
<ubot93> Bug 1799855 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Cosmic) "distribution upgrade bug - upgrading to 18.10" [Undecided, Fix Committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799855
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu Developers] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
<tsimonq2> wxl: How's that look? https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/
<wxl> tsimonq2: `quilt` not quilt XD
<wxl> working with upstream should be a requirement, i think
<wxl> as well as git
<tsimonq2> Well, it's basic understanding of doing vs detailed understanding of doing.
<wxl> i know
<wxl> otherwise good
<tsimonq2> Yeah, on second thought you're right.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu Developers] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
<teward> *sits on wxl's computer*
<teward> wxl: thanks for helping me do those tests :)
 * wxl pushes the kitty off the keyboard
<wxl> hey @tsimonq2 you deactivated me XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah, that was intentional.
<wxl> ok i'll take your word for it
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2019-February/001319.html
<tsimonq2> wxl, @HMollerCl, etc.: ^
<wxl> @tsimonq2: lgtm. remind me if i need to be at that dmb meeting
<tsimonq2> wxl: Please be there :)
<tsimonq2> Monday, February 25th, 2019 at 19:00 UTC 
<guiverc> wxl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nRRzM3NvXy/ for #1799855 (or whatever nbr it was)  `pastebinit /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log`  (though I re-typed what i input here in irc, so sorry if typos)
<wxl> emphasis on word *REMiND*
<tsimonq2> https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=Ubuntu+Developer+Membership+Board+Meeting&iso=20190225T19 for quick conversion
<tsimonq2> mmmkau
<tsimonq2> *mmmkay
<wxl> guiverc: ugh that's the wrong one. hm. one sec
<wxl> kc2bez: which file is this? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/dbk486Pkjw/
<teward> *still considers applying for coredev*
<guiverc> wxl i can provide the pastebin on the lp bug if it'd help (i'll copy/paste for that instead of re-type)
<wxl> guiverc: for now, that's not necessary
<kc2bez> that is history wxl
<wxl> guiverc: ^^ so could you redo, but for history.log?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu Developers] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
<guiverc> wxl - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2HKxqNJpS6/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu Developers] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
<tsimonq2> Ooh, I almost forgot the DFSG, that's super important.
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^^^^
<wxl> omg someone help me with regex
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/k2YXgugn/file_6048.mp4
<wxl> given something like the following:
<wxl> Remove: lubuntu-artwork-18-04:amd64 (0.71.1), lubuntu-gtk-core:amd64 (0.94.1), lubuntu-gtk-desktop:amd64 (0.94.1), lubuntu-default-session:amd64 (0.54.2), libdns1100:amd64 (1:9.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1.3), fwupdate-signed:amd64 (1.18+10-3)
 * tsimonq2 points at teward 
<wxl> i want to remove everything in the parentheses
<tsimonq2> wxl: You know debhelper is written in Perl, right? XD
 * teward was pointed at
<teward> hm?
<tsimonq2> teward: You're good at regex stuff
<tsimonq2> (I assume)
<teward> not really, i hate regex
<teward> I mean
<wxl> normally regex is greedy so you use a pattern like (.*) and it gobbles up everything from the first open to the last end paren
<teward> ^ this
<teward> wxl: so you *don't* want to get what's in the parentheses right?
<wxl> supposedly ? is the lazy qualifier but i can't get it to work >:(
<wxl> essentially i want package, package, package more or less
<lubot> <teward001> yeah that's not what I'd use regex for 😐
<lubot> <teward001> you trying to sed this?
<wxl> yeah or vim
<wxl> same difference
<wxl> hold on i may have got it
<wxl> nope
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu Developers] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
<tsimonq2> wxl: Thoughts on my "What's next?" header?
<wxl> hah finally got it
<wxl> christ
<tsimonq2> Hmm, add instructions on uploading to the archive for the first time or leave that out?
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> s#([^)]*)##g
<wxl> (          match paren
<wxl> [^)]*     match any non paren
<wxl> )          match paren
<wxl> fairly easy
<tsimonq2> And oh yeah, 18.04.2 this week
<tsimonq2> I see guiverc has been getting to work on it already, THANK YOU!
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wanna put out a call for testing real quick?
<wxl> yeah working towards that
<tsimonq2> k cool
<tsimonq2> Look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/ first? :)
<wxl> already good
<tsimonq2> You like the last section I added?
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> Cool cool
<wxl> guiverc: kc2bez: here's a diff of your history.logs sans version info and they look pretty close. some driver differences seem to be it. that said, i think we should be good. dan, comment on the bug and i think we'll call it done.
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gYypx4yrgh/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://youtu.be/kxHsX8q1mTo
<kc2bez> wxl you need that log file too or just a comment?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu Developers] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [blyat] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Test] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Another-test] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Another-test] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Another-test] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Another-test] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Another-test] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Test] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Testing Backlog] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [real world packaging example] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
<wxl[m]> <freenode_kc2 "wxl you need that log file too o"> Comment is fine
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok. Will do.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9b0859dfcf23: Add cut/copy/paste to lomath] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9b0859dfcf23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf4ff83d1515c: Add lomath undo/redo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf4ff83d1515c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL33e29d817400: Add Quassel Custom colors checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL33e29d817400
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9d86d5b34f9f: Add custom channel colors] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9d86d5b34f9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1635b018cfa9: Add custom nick lists colors] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1635b018cfa9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8ce7a8298e60: Add nick selector] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8ce7a8298e60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf3fc13eadb65: Add style buttons to quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf3fc13eadb65
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9f1f24896a61: Add Quassel line wrapping checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9f1f24896a61
<tsimonq2> lynorian: I'm going to work on updating translations for the manual real quick.
<tsimonq2> Then I'd like to talk to you about the multiple version number issue, because there's an easy solution.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0565c01f88b7: Update translations.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0565c01f88b7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDd6b4c5f685bb: added qapt-deb-installer] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDd6b4c5f685bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME9bd29fe95e6f: Samuel Banya: Adding Simon and Artem with their team member titles in the About…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME9bd29fe95e6f
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Congrats to @HMollerCl for getting commit access to our packaging :)
<wxl> yay
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks!
<wxl> i'm sure you saw @tsimonq2 but https://anarc.at/software/debian-development/#further-work-and-remaining-issues
<tsimonq2> Oh, I haven't seen this.
<lynorian> tsimonq2: ack
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdc233394584c: Style apply changes button for muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdc233394584c
<Eickmeyer> Odd question: I'm trying to fork the Lubuntu plymouth theme (obvious fork of the Ubuntu plymouth theme) for Ubuntu Studio by merely replacing the Lubuntu logo with the Ubuntu Studio logo and changing the background to a dark gray (RGB 0.17 0.17 0.17), but it keeps crashing. Trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong.
<Eickmeyer> I've tried changing the size of the logo (a png file) but I'm getting nowhere.
<Eickmeyer> Reason for the change: our existing plymouth theme is long-in-the-tooth and doesn't scale well.
<lynorian_> I don't know that much about it 
<Eickmeyer> My guess is the png is wrong somehow, since that's the only meaningful change.
<lynorian_> I think a few days ago someone noticed ours was slightly off center not sure if it was ubuntu part was centered
<Eickmeyer> lynorian_: not sure if you saw the first part of that, seems as if you've grown a tail.
<lynorian_> Eickmeyer: this is bridged to telegram so I saw that and don't know what happened to my first quassel window
<Eickmeyer> Haha, I get it. Happens.
<Eickmeyer> I think someone fixed yours, though.
<lynorian_> yes
<Eickmeyer> Ours, well... smooshes. :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0f6d9a86609c: Add muon back and preview changes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0f6d9a86609c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe44041aefce: Add not on runner able to be used as a calculator] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe44041aefce
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Eickmeyer [<Eickmeyer> Ours, well... smooshes. :P], Maybe @aptghetto or @JyotiGomes know, both have been playing with Plymouth logo
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @HMollerCl [Maybe @aptghetto or @JyotiGomes know, both have been playing with Plymouth logo], I'm hoping someone does! :)
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> I don't exactly have anything to throw into a git repo just yet, but if needed I suppose I could put it in ubuntustudio-look.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f206c7f6481: Add mulitply /divide exponetate to lxqt-runner calculator] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f206c7f6481
<kc2bez> Eickmeyer: It looks like Plymouth has a debug mode that logs to `var/log/plymouth-debug.log` by adding `plymouth:debug` . I haven't tested it so YMMV but hopefully it will help.
<Eickmeyer> kc2bez: Kernel command line, I imagine?
<kc2bez> That is what the docs indicate.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9996b5df50c6: Add middle click titlebar to iconify] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9996b5df50c6
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-13
<Eickmeyer> kc2bez: Thanks! That was a huge help that pointed out my own incompetence on some bad file names. :)
<kc2bez> Eickmeyer: happy to help. :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Whatcha think about bug 1814326?
<ubot93> Bug 1814326 in pcmanfm-qt (Ubuntu) "home, root, and temp folders display errors" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814326
<lynorian> tsimonq2: time to talk about multiple manual versions yet or are you busy
<tsimonq2> Oh, sure.
<tsimonq2> lynorian: So, what I'm thinking I can set up is, just create several branches.
<tsimonq2> 18.04, 18.10, 19.04, whatever.
<lynorian> yeah that seems the easiest
<tsimonq2> I can set up subdirectories with only that branch checked out in each.
<tsimonq2> So it becomes e.g. https://manual.lubuntu.me/18.10/
<tsimonq2> Maybe have the master branch be under /latest/
<lynorian> got it
<lynorian> and maybe /lts/?
<tsimonq2> (So just branch off when we have new releases, and keep master at the development release)
<tsimonq2> Hmm, do you think /lts/ is better or /18.04/? Maybe make the former redirect to the latter?
<lynorian> former redirect to latter
<tsimonq2> Alright, cool.
<tsimonq2> Let's also talk about translations.
<lynorian> yeah you put in all the ones into the main git repo
<tsimonq2> I'm going to see if I can write a script to make the whole Weblate setup much less hacky, I just need you to regularly update the pot files when you make changes to strings.
<tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <lynorian> ok how do I update the pot files?
<lynorian> by running the script you write?
<tsimonq2> http://www.sphinx-doc.org/en/master/usage/advanced/intl.html <-- so, tl;dr, `make gettext && sphinx-intl update`
<tsimonq2> The current problem with Weblate is it doesn't support directory recursion.
<tsimonq2> So we either need to put *all* of the RST files in one directory or we need to have some symlinks set up in a non-intrusive place so that Weblate can translate files safely.
<tsimonq2> It's a bit of a hack :)
<lynorian> one directory is kind of really hacky for the sphinx workflow with chapters
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> So I'm thinking maybe throw it in a directory like weblate/ and put a README in there saying "this is just for compatibility with Weblate, plsnotouch" :P
<lynorian> yes
<tsimonq2> Let me take a few mins and write that real quick.
<tsimonq2> It should just then be a matter of running something like `make translations` which will do all the work needed.
<tsimonq2> lynorian: If you have any local changes please push them now :)
<lynorian> oof I really should not run make serverbuild on my localmachine either 
<lynorian> ended up with many files saying .mo which is confusing me being autogenerated in po folder
<lynorian> in po/pl/
<tsimonq2> ahh
<lynorian> I think serverbuild was pulling in translations before but now it might be doing it againand creating duplicates
<lynorian> yeah symlinks are diffentaly the way to go with how many screenshots and other things that directory would be a total mess with everything all in one
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd08e583ea395: Add symlinks for Weblate.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd08e583ea395
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b9d890249a4: Put the one-liner into the script.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b9d890249a4
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Done.
<tsimonq2> I'll set it up in Weblate now.
<tsimonq2> Ugh, nope.
<tsimonq2> I'll do some further Weblate twiddling.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc130e8a9fcf: Add lomath save as] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc130e8a9fcf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf3e4ee39b3a8: Add printer properties] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf3e4ee39b3a8
<wxl> ugh what a week
<wxl> i still have done no announcement
<lubot> <lynorian> for 18.04.2?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5000435c790b: Add font size and font properites] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5000435c790b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb9a181bb85ce: Add how to get to alignment window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb9a181bb85ce
<teward> in soviet russia, the system announces you wxl :p
<teward> *shot*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9a0cb67f2da7: Minor clarification on changing keyboard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9a0cb67f2da7
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey wxl, just as a gentle reminder can you look at the email I sent you last week. Just needed some feedback. Been swamped with work so I didn't want to forget to ask this week.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @wxl
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL587cc15f7803: Add recent documents to lomath] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL587cc15f7803
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-14
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL277e64fda169: Add bulleted and numbered lists] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL277e64fda169
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4822090a2a7a: Add move up and down items in lists] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4822090a2a7a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9d664c19c2ce: Add lowriter promote/demote level of lists] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9d664c19c2ce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL842d1b450ee7: Add commas to Grapics Applications blurb] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL842d1b450ee7
<guiverc> Lubuntu 19.04 now with GNOME 3.30.2: Live now boots into gnome, Jeremy Bicha's ML notice is very evident on booting daily ISO (qa-test)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ^^^ wth???
<lynorian> double check you dled the correct iso?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, please.
<wxl> ^^ guiverc can you confirm?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you can confirm, we need someone to fix it how jbicha said on the bug
<guiverc> zsync -u http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/disco-desktop-amd64.iso  disco-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync  -- but i had huge trouble writing the ISO to thumb drive, so if I made an error it'll be that step.  hold on, will return other room & look some more 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *ahem* wxl @HMollerCl @kc2bez ;)
<wxl> so go do the media check at the boot screen guiverc 
<lubot> <kc2bez> zsync seems to want to write a new file
<guiverc> my BASH prompt has lubuntu@lubuntu:~$  (live daily)
<guiverc> fyi:  i ran last zsync ~25-27 hours ago & didn't have the issue on yesterday's qa-tests.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah same here, I ran and installed yesterday too.
<guiverc> wxl, i do media-check (& it passed) always before I run qa-test.  (sorry I missed your question)
<wxl> ok well thta's weird then
<guiverc> 1815837  is lp bug I tagged  that I saw earlier (it may not be ML, just hit my email due team-membership earlier today)
<krytarik> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnotify/0.7.7-4ubuntu1 , https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntubudgie-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-budgie.disco/revision/2254 - and the latter since Budgie is also affected.
<krytarik> So just explicitely seed lxqt-notificationd I guess.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm, yes, apparently is budgie, but ctrl+alt+t opens Qterminal.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but notifcation-daemon isn't installed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> at least an "apt list notification-dameon" doesn't show it as installed.
<kc2bez> But we had it installed in previous versions, I think we need to add it to the seed, just like budgie did.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, not sure
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe lxqt-notificationd does the job
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxqt is not installed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> !!!
<kc2bez> Yeah the iso is all messed up.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxqt-common neither
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but lxqt-panel is
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm, but in a working installation lxqt-common and lxqt are also not present
<kc2bez> All the lxqt stuff is there. If you log out you can select Lubuntu at GDM and it brings you to the normal desktop.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I removed notification-daemon from a working system and no changes appear
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe we should blacklist some seeds to avoid this. Maybe kubuntu has already done that (ore maybe they have the same issue)
<kc2bez> libnotify4 is the issue I believe.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my working installation also has libnotify4
<kc2bez> I think if you put the notification-daemon in the seed it will be satisfied and won't install libnotify4 which now depends on gnome-shell.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> libnotify4 recommends notifier-daemon and gnome shell
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we need libnotify4
<kc2bez> The iso build process installs the recommends.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> trying  to remove it make me remove all this: ... geoclue-2.0 gir1.2-notify-0.7 gnuplot-qt ibus ibus-pinyin kde-l10n-zhcn ...   language-pack-kde-zh-hans libnotify4 libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 libwxgtk3.0-0v5 ...   network-manager-gnome system-config-printer system-config-printer-common vlc-plugin-notify ...   zenity
<lubot> <HMollerCl> then we should blacklist gnome-shell in seed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, if wxl and @tsimonq2 agree, I believe the best we could do is blacklist gnome-shell in seed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it would be good to know what happens to kubuntu
<lubot> <kc2bez> From looking at the depends/rdepends xubuntu might be more interesting.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> also
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good news is that I could test debconf in gui
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it worked!!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it needs debconf-kde-helper
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We're looking for i386 testers to help get 18.04.2 out the door ASAP! If you're interested, check the ISO QA Tracker: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/399/builds ... We do have one more amd64 test that needs to be done ASAP, please take a look!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [lxqt-common neither], lxqt-common was dissolved upstream starting with 0.13.0
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [yes, if wxl and @tsimonq2 agree, I believe the best we could do is blacklist gno …], First I want to try seeding lxqt-notificationd
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be home for lunch and I'll make it my #1 priority to get that in the seed and kick off a daily to test it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If we have to blacklist gnome-shell, it's what we gotta do...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [If we have to blacklist gnome-shell, it's what we gotta do...], I uploaded a change in seed/blacklist
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I uploaded a change in seed/blacklist], Link?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D59
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] blacklist gnome-shell: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D59
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll merge that iff adding lxqt-notificationd explicitly and solving it that way doesn't work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The package may also need to do `Provides: notification-daemon`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (blacklisting gnome-shell will probably work, I don't doubt it, it's just important to fix the issue rather than the symptoms if it's possible :) )
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wait a minute...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll stop giving this channel my monologue for now, you might be right.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why something would recommend gnome-shell leaves me clueless.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> We need notification-daemon for the gnome things we still have, like printers
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well, right now the priority is 18.04.2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4a3a066ebdea: Add how to change a sound profile] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4a3a066ebdea
<lubot> <kc2bez> I have a 32 bit machine I can drag out at home. I can give it a test tonight.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd3177c98335a: Remove duplicate sentence in featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd3177c98335a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL031338b9ed49: Add menu way for undo/redo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL031338b9ed49
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I have a 32 bit machine I can drag out at home. I can give it a test tonight.], Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Any volunteers to package this? https://calamares.io/calamares-3.2.4-is-out/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL09aa713e0443: Add advance tab of pcmanfm-qt prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL09aa713e0443
<wxl> ^^ @kc2bez @HMollerCl i really recommend you both try cutting your teeth on a fresh package like that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Sorry I'm without good internet access until sunday
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl ack. I will need some guidance from you and @tsimonq2 I won't be able to work on it until this evening, tomorrow evening is actually better. What is the timeframe?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Before Feature Freeze, which is in a week
<lubot> <kc2bez> I should be able to give it a go this weekend.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDf7f34c867ccd: Readd snapd to the seed.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDf7f34c867ccd
<wxl> ^^^ @tsimonq2 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm aware
<teward> *looks left, looks right, adds a suggestion*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Which suggestion?
<lubot> <teward001> i haven't written it down on phab anywhere
<lubot> <teward001> but Simon knows the suggestion without me saying it
 * genii highlights the blank between the < and > to see that it's teward speaking
<tsimonq2> hah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright y'all, standup in an hour
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think I can be there.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALff9959220f4b: Add setting decimal precision] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALff9959220f4b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4888e457627e: Add bottom buttons of Kcalc prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4888e457627e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa865bb022092: Add statiscal mode to Kcalc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa865bb022092
<tsimonq2> Heeya folks!
<tsimonq2> Who's all here?
<apt-ghetto> hi
<lubot> <kc2bez> O/
<tsimonq2> I'll do a shuffle once I get a member list :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: *poke*
<tsimonq2> teward: *poke*
<lynorian> \o
<wxl> here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl?
<tsimonq2> If anyone wants to join in, give me a heads up, otherwise I'll do the shuffle real quick.
<guiverc> o/   (sorry forgot about it so didn't say yeah - apologies)
<tsimonq2> Heya!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb8abba74e321: Add mouseover of buttons to Kcalc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb8abba74e321
<tsimonq2> $ echo $(shuf -e tsimonq2 wxl apt-ghetto lynorian @kc2bez guiverc @HMollerCl teward)
<tsimonq2> guiverc wxl lynorian apt-ghetto @kc2bez @HMollerCl tsimonq2 teward
<tsimonq2> guiverc: You're up :)
<guiverc> i've got nothing to say, but thanks
<wxl> nothing about the bugs you've been dealing with lately?
<guiverc> nope - currently mind is blank (it's normal state) - sorry
<wxl> ok
<tsimonq2> It's all good :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: go go gooo
<wxl> well my weeks never seem to get easier :( i've done very little, so i sadly have little to report myself
<wxl> at least i don't feel like i've done anything :/
<wxl> but i'm really excited to see everyone contributing. i really feel like we're coming back strong
<tsimonq2> I agree :)
<wxl> emails will be a big priority for me.. there's some LC stuff to deal with and lots of bugs to play with
<wxl> i didn't even send out an announcement for 16.04.2 though ://///
<wxl> s/6/8/
<tsimonq2> That's alright
<wxl> that's it i guess
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Heya :D
<lynorian> I thought it was apt-ghettos turn next but I will go
<lynorian> oh oops I read that backwards
<lynorian> I have written more on the manual
<lynorian> I just added statiscal mode to Kcalc, a mouseover of button, and decimal precision
<lynorian> Some of the advanced tab of pcmanfm-qt prefrences
<lynorian> Oh I finally added lists to libreoffice writer 
<lynorian> I got some more of libreoffice math but that was a bit confusing to me
<wxl> you need some help with that, lynorian ?
<lynorian> talked to tsimonq2 about mulitple versions 
<wxl> (math)
<lynorian> I understand the math just don't really get the libreoffice math program and see much of a point other than making formula's
<wxl> ok
<lynorian> oh and I learned runner can be used as a calculator and added that to the manual
<wxl> oooh
<wxl> it doesn't do conversions does it? :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Cool
<lynorian> not conversions of units in the runner
<wxl> hoping too much
<lynorian> I added more to the big quassel prefrences dialog box
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Lxqt-runner does conversions?
<wxl> oh no i created a rumor
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Before I lose connection, here's my update: I'm only interested in helping fix Python bugs and developing Python apps for the OS. I just don't have the time to learn more C++ so Simon, since you want to Use CMake so badly, you're going to have to work with Artem for the rest of the Welcome Center unless I get the green light to us
<lubot> e PyQt instead. I will make it known again that I'm interested in automated testing for the OS, and to possibly help with the website with JavaScript as well if possible. Walter, please reply to my latest email this week if you can.
<lynorian> not automatically
<lynorian> oh I actually have bulleted lists for libreoffice impress
<wxl> thanks Samuel. you're on my TODO list
<lynorian> I polished date and time some
<lynorian> oh and I added how to logarythms to Kcalc
<lynorian> that is mostly it this week
<apt-ghetto> When we speak about the manual: What do you think of creating also a pdf version of the manual and set a download link
<tsimonq2> Good idea.
<wxl> it should be fairly easy to get sphinx to do that
<tsimonq2> ^
<lynorian> sphinx does that
<wxl> we just need a mechanism to actually do the publishing on our webserver
<tsimonq2> Let's talk about that after the meeting. :)
<lynorian> I could probalbty try
<tsimonq2> Thanks for all your work lynorian, it's really appreciated!
<tsimonq2> apt-ghetto: Heya, how's it going?
<lynorian> although I will be busy for a lot of time this next week going to a convention
<apt-ghetto> I reproduced the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/byobu/+bug/1814407
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1814407 in byobu (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal thinks it is byobu (under LXQt)" [Undecided, Incomplete]
<tsimonq2> lynorian: SCALE? :D
<apt-ghetto> Then I wrote a comment in https://phab.lubuntu.me/T183
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Evaluate whether XAUTHLOCALHOSTNAME is needed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T183
<lynorian> not this time
<lynorian> a few weeks to then this one is for other hobbies
<apt-ghetto> I packaged the centered Lubuntu logo
<apt-ghetto> And I started to learn C++
<apt-ghetto> This and next week I am very busy and that's all from my side
<tsimonq2> Cool!
<tsimonq2> lynorian: ok, cool
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: Heya!
<kc2bez> Hey all
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Anyone get my post?
<wxl> yes Sam; responded, too
<kc2bez> Been busy with the RL thing.
<kc2bez> Tested the Upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10
<kc2bez> Can't find the LP bug offhand
<wxl> the SRU
<kc2bez> Yup
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks
<kc2bez> Tested the new bug 1815837
<ubot93> Bug 1815837 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu daily image now includes gnome-shell" [Critical, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815837
<kc2bez> Made some comments here earlier this morning with Hans
<kc2bez> Will check 32 bit tonight in 18.04.2
<wxl> i guess i did kind of help with the SRUs a bit
<kc2bez> Absolutely
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you heard anything about when 18.04.2 is getting released?
<tsimonq2> Nuh uh.
<tsimonq2> Adam's doing it though, so Sometime Soon.
<wxl> did he even say a day?
<tsimonq2> Today.
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> yep
<wxl> so not a good idea to release on a holiday :/
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Anything else? :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: You out of all people call this anything but a Hallmark holiday? :P
<kc2bez> That is it for me, for now.
<tsimonq2> Cool, thanks kc2bez. @HMollerCl: your turn!
<wxl> i mean it does have historical significance. chaucer, man. you don't mess with chaucer.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> now sweetest day (being from the midwest, you probably know this) is a whole different story.
<wxl> thanks dan!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok, I'm on cell phone so I will not write much
<lubot> <HMollerCl> As dan pointed out, we did some test with the "gnomish iso"
<wxl> it sounds like you're wrangling that tonight, @tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> Yessir.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Apparently a package recommends gnome-shell and that make the whole thing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Giving that I created a blacklist for gnome-shell in d59
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Good news is that in my update notifier I got an update with debconf, and it worked. So we might be ready to got with it
<wxl> wow! great job!!!!
<tsimonq2> ^ cool!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Will need help on how to package that
<kc2bez> yeah, that is awesome
<tsimonq2> No problem, I can walk you through :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Good, thanks!
<apt-ghetto> And fill the wiki with the native packaging walk-through?
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^ :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> D57 and d58 have landed in the "gnomish iso" those are papirus (not dark) icon theme and qapt-deb-installer
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 merged the additional drivers tab in software-properties-qt so i hope is released soon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I just found out that there is an issue with debconf I need to correct on it and it will need denconf-kde-helper (the notifier will need it too)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And I think that is for this week
<wxl> wasn't it this week that you finally got the answer on the vcl thing with libreoffice?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> This is my last week on vacation so next week I'm more connected
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> wasn't it this week that you finally got the answer on the vcl thing with …], Oooo I forgot that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In summary, our best option now is to use gtk3 vcl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Qt5 vcl is still buggy and kde3 doesn't add extensions outside plasma
<tsimonq2> Cool, thanks Hans!
<tsimonq2> I have another LOOOONG paste, brace for impact. :P
<tsimonq2>  * State of the release and the archive:
<tsimonq2>    - Feature Freeze is in *exactly* one week. If you have any last things you want in, talk to me and we can bang it out. I have a few bits on my list, personally.
<tsimonq2>    - 18.04.2 comes out today, I'll do the release announcement for that as soon as Adam announces.
<tsimonq2>    - Archive is generally clean; I'd like to do Qt 5.12.1 before Feature Freeze though. Fingers crossed...
<tsimonq2>  * Did some infrastructure maintenance:
<tsimonq2>    - Started up a Jenkins server at https://ci.lubuntu.me/ - the eventual goal is to do daily builds and such of LXQt. Still a major work in progress, I might have to backburner here and there for any issues that may pop up. I'm working with Altispeed to get us a dedicated server to do builds on, I'll keep y'all updated.
<tsimonq2>    - Renewed SSL certs to do the above, all working as intended.
<tsimonq2>    - Moved Phab storage over to a Digital Ocean-backed S3 instance. It has a CDN and it seems more efficient thus far, so I'm digging it.
<tsimonq2>    - Worked with lynorian to do some Weblate translations. The Weblate instance is now fully operational again, as far as I can tell.
<tsimonq2>  * Sponsoring of a few things (anything not sponsored I'll get done by the end of the day):
<tsimonq2>    - "added qapt-deb-installer" (to the seed) - https://phab.lubuntu.me/D58
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] added qapt-deb-installer: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D58
<tsimonq2>    - "change icon theme to papirus (not dark) and colorize on widget style (icon_follow_color_scheme) false" (this is for lxqt-panel) - https://phab.lubuntu.me/D57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] change icon theme to papirus (not dark) and colorize on widget style (icon_follow_color_scheme) false.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D57
<tsimonq2>    - "Add "additional driver" tab for the Qt version." - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/0.97.1
<tsimonq2>    - "Add space on the left side to the Lubuntu splash screen logo. The logo is now centered." - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/1.9
<tsimonq2>  * Worked with Calamares upstream to solve https://phab.lubuntu.me/T136 (still a WIP) - https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1083
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Fix EFI/encryption: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T136
<ubot93> Issue 1083 in calamares/calamares "Allow for separate, unencrypted boot partition on EFI system" [Open]
<tsimonq2>  * Wrote a proposal to the Ubuntu Developer Membership Board to establish ~lubuntu-dev as Launchpad team which can upload to Lubuntu packages - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2019-February/001319.html
<tsimonq2>    - The wiki page I wrote as a part of that is noteworthy because it goes through everything I would expect a prospective Lubuntu Developer to know before applying. It's a complete list, as far as it goes right now.
<tsimonq2>  * Some general uploads:
<tsimonq2>    - Fix a runtime dependency issue with Han's software-properties upload, thanks to Rik Mills for pointing it out: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/0.97.2
<tsimonq2>    - "Remove /usr/share/xsessions/QLubuntu.desktop from lubuntu-default-settings.install so dh_missing does not make the build FTBFS (LP: #1786602)." - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/0.54.2
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1786602 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Bionic) "Lubuntu 18.04 'Lubuntu Qt session' crashes the system" [Critical, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786602
<tsimonq2>    - "Remove lubuntu-core from the list of metapackages, fixing some upgrades from Lubuntu 18.04 to 18.10 (LP: #1799855)." - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/0.54.2
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1799855 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Cosmic) "distribution upgrade bug - upgrading to 18.10" [Undecided, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799855
<tsimonq2>  * Steve Langasek wants us to seed snapd again after bug 1730159 was fixed. Merge request approved.
<ubot93> Bug 1730159 in snapd (Ubuntu Bionic) "Snapd should not start if there are no Snaps installed" [High, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730159
<tsimonq2>  * General bug triage; we need to talk about people filing things against LXTask. Where are people getting that info from?
<tsimonq2>  * Went on the Ask Noah Show a few weeks ago to talk about Lubuntu, I think it's the best interview I've ever done by far: https://podcast.asknoahshow.com/112
<tsimonq2>  * Waiting to hear back about LinuxFest NorthWest; I was approved for funds but I haven't gotten them yet. :/ I'd like to go to SELF too.
<tsimonq2>  * Internal Lubuntu Council issues, including but not limited to processing membership applications.
<tsimonq2>    - @kc2bez: please resubmit times for your membership; I'd like to get that approved^Mvoted on. ;)
<tsimonq2>  * Life in general has improved, things are picking up. Teaching myself a bit of Econ, that's fun. All in all getting better.
<tsimonq2> QED
<wxl> thx :)
<tsimonq2> np :D
<kc2bez> Ack @tsimonq2 I did update that and can do so again a little further out
<tsimonq2> Cool!
<kc2bez> Next week is a little hectic
<tsimonq2> s/Next/Every/g :P
<tsimonq2> (For me, at least.)
<kc2bez> I can send you a PM
<tsimonq2> Sure, works for me, thanks.
<tsimonq2> Any questions on my paste?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f1b6cd13cb9: Add needed texlive package for building pdfs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f1b6cd13cb9
<tsimonq2> Alright, AOB?
<wxl> yap
<lynorian> I don't get the LXTask bug reporting thing either
<lynorian> thanks for the weblate stuff
<wxl> re: lxtask, is that people or person?
<tsimonq2> Plural.
<wxl> hm
<wxl> maybe if you use ubuntu-bug without specifying an application
<tsimonq2>  I dunno.
<wxl> is that only in lxde versions?
<guiverc> i just tried `ubuntu-bug` on a 18.04 box; you need to specify a package or a PID  & closes
<kc2bez> There are switches that you can append too so maybe they are mixing them up?
<wxl> i know one of them came from fritz and i really doubt he's using switches
<lynorian> yay sphinx I got a pdf built but the chapter numbering got really wierd 
<wxl> might be some pdf specific requirements?
<wxl> seems unlikely but possible
<wxl> sphinx has channel somewhere...
<lynorian> I think it is multiple main sections with ===== headers
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd925e381d29f: Add needed dependency to README.md] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd925e381d29f
<lynorian> well to make the pdf run something as simple as make latexpdf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5792856b28f4: Add more make options in README.md] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5792856b28f4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED9644dc440333: blacklist gnome-shell] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED9644dc440333
<wxl> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> wxl: ECHAN
<wxl> https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-released-with-linux-kernel-4-18-from-ubuntu-18-10-524961.shtml
<wxl> ^^ NOT ECHAN
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALceb2451b0097: make index files have smaller headers don't need that big] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALceb2451b0097
<tsimonq2> wxl: --> #ubuntu-release.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDe363bfda004a: Merge lp:~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu:lp.1730159] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDe363bfda004a
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-15
<wxl> we don't have all the channels in quassel do we?
<wxl> we should totally have the lubuntu channels in there. lxqt, too.
<kc2bez> I think we just have the support channel  on freenode in there.
<kc2bez> Out of the box ^
<wxl> maybe that's fine after all
<kc2bez> The manual page is pretty nice https://manual.lubuntu.me/2/2.1/2.1.3/Quassel_IRC.html
<wxl> wow!
<kc2bez> 18.04.2 went fine on the 32 bit dinosaur. Logging it with iso tracker now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez To be clear on Cala, we have it packaged, it just needs to be updated :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Gotcha, went down a rabbit hole in my research over there.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will be looking for some guidance probably tomorrow night.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Gotcha, went down a rabbit hole in my research over there.], Rabbit holes are fun :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's not like it's bad to learn, hehe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I will be looking for some guidance probably tomorrow night.], Works for me
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah the internet is vast.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can probably type out instructions from memory if you want them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Yeah the internet is vast.], You're telling me XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [I can probably type out instructions from memory if you want them], Sure. I can save them for later.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright
<lubot> <kc2bez> Maybe I won't even have to bug you ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 1. Obviously, clone the repository and make sure you're on the right branch. This is going to be a fair amount of commits so you don't want to be doing it on the wrong branch. I've been burned before, more than once. It sucks. ... 2. Create a new changelog entry, bumping the version. Commit. ... 3. `uscan --download-current-version` 
<lubot> to get the new tarball. If this errors out, figure out the format (I have to every time) and download the tar manually under that name. ... 4. Do a copyright update. This involves manually scanning the diff between the version the package previously in the archive and this new version, keeping track of any and all copyright notice changes and updat
<lubot> ing `debian/copyright`. This is tedious, and you have to do it manually. I think it sucks, Archive Admins think it sucks, but bleh. Solutions to this problem would be cool. Make a changelog entry, commit.  ... 5. Make sure debhelper and Standards-version are at the latest versions. If they aren't, bump and read the upgrade notes. Changelog entry, c
<lubot> ommit.  ... 6. Read the release notes and read them thoroughly. This is where upstream will usually(!) put anything else you have to adjust for. ... 7. Do a local build with sbuild, making sure you have the `-EvIL +pedantic` flags set (this is a joke in Debian, you should set your Lintian flags like your sponsors, evil and pedantic :P). Reference h
<lubot> ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild for the setup (you want shm builds!) and https://wiki.debian.org/sbuild for some of the more advanced stuff. From this, you might have to adjust patches (like in the packaging tutorial we have), and/or install files and symbols files. Then, make sure the package is Lintian-clean. Let me know when you get here, I'
<lubot> ll tell you which Lintian flags you can ignore and such. Changelog entry and commit for every set of changes.  ... 8. Run `wrap-and-sort`. Changelog entry and commit. ... 9. Push your commits somewhere, don't use arc. Let me check it over and I'll manually merge. ... 10. World domination?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It might seem super daunting but you'll get it down.
<lubot> <Neyder> hi at least i'm at home
<lubot> <Neyder> still can help with qA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Neyder [still can help with qA], Ok, cool!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wanna take a look at iso.qa.ubuntu.com?
<lubot> <Neyder> YA I'M DOING IT
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [It might seem super daunting but you'll get it down.], Thanks for that, I am sure I will have questions along the way. World domination is cool.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Thanks for that, I am sure I will have questions along the way. World domination …], Cool :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I appreciate it!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Neyder [yeah I'm doing it], Sweet :D
<lubot> <Neyder> it's for 18.04.2 right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <Neyder> this is an old issue i get, and i don't know if it can be marked as bug: ... whenever i select Español (Latinoamerica) Keyboard, installer resizes it's windows that in low res (800x600 and 1024x800) it's unable to se all, as work around you can move window left and rigth to select thing and to click continue buttons.
<lubot> <Neyder> @Neyder [this is an old issue i get, and i don't know if it can be marked as bug: ... whenev …], this always happens with Virtualbox as you get only low resolution during installation
<lubot> <Neyder> (Photo, 1024x768) https://i.imgur.com/aNY2zJG.jpg
<lubot> <Neyder> (Photo, 1024x768) https://i.imgur.com/OdtqLqs.jpg
<lubot> <Neyder> also happens in ubuntu
<lubot> <Neyder> (Photo, 800x600) https://i.imgur.com/CErRa6B.jpg
<lubot> <Neyder> (Photo, 800x600) https://i.imgur.com/OTiI611.jpg
<lubot> <Neyder> @Neyder [still can help with qA], I did it, with a little help of my friends
<lubot> Mohit Kumar was added by: Mohit Kumar
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4fea9321d363: Add close window on middle click] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4fea9321d363
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9bbc5c2ae93b: Add customizing quick launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9bbc5c2ae93b
 * lynorian goes to leave for next 4 days 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have fun!
<lynorian> I will
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEc73c39f6c465: DSC file for 1:0.13.1-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEc73c39f6c465
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEce6db743ce49: Import patches-unapplied version 1:0.13.1-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEce6db743ce49
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE7c827f0fc9c9: 01_default_network_channel] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE7c827f0fc9c9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE594fc591fd1e: 02_script_interpreter_path.patch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE594fc591fd1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE5df1f1af2dde: Import patches-applied version 1:0.13.1-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE5df1f1af2dde
<lubot> Ale Ciro was added by: Ale Ciro
<lubot> Gema Aji Wardian was added by: Gema Aji Wardian
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEb47d6868d3a9: DSC file for 3.0.6-0+deb9u1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEb47d6868d3a9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEb84b9473d869: bluray: Fix build with libbluray < 1.0.0] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEb84b9473d869
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEab5c7643686d: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.6-0+deb9u1 to debian/stretch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEab5c7643686d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE5f3b80c02572: Import patches-applied version 3.0.6-0+deb9u1 to applied/debian/stretch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE5f3b80c02572
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 reading through your notes, after I download the source tarball I need to extract it right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [@tsimonq2 reading through your notes, after I download the source tarball I need …], Nope
<lubot> <kc2bez> OK thanks. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.
<qwefytuoityty> test message
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVE68cf08377af1: DSC file for 28] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVE68cf08377af1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVEe484d227fff0: DSC file for 28] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVEe484d227fff0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVE2a97c0c5b7cd: Import patches-unapplied version 28 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVE2a97c0c5b7cd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVE014d31ea9bf3: Import patches-applied version 28 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTMETAPACKAGESARCHIVE014d31ea9bf3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE5883909cd487: DSC file for 1:0.13.1-1ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE5883909cd487
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEeec2cde8e3e8: Import patches-unapplied version 1:0.13.1-1ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEeec2cde8e3e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE945bea56afc4: 02_script_interpreter_path.patch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE945bea56afc4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE6122b0e61058: lubuntu_01_default_network_channel.patch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE6122b0e61058
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEb06755bbcc5f: Import patches-applied version 1:0.13.1-1ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco…] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEb06755bbcc5f
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-17
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Flights booked for LinuxFest NorthWest!
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is awesome!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Everyone who can should make it there :D
<wxl> @tsimonq2: any thoughts on bug 1816278 ?
<ubot93> Bug 1816278 in pavucontrol-qt (Ubuntu) "lubuntu-desktop requires pulseaudio to be installed" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1816278
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: any thoughts on bug 1816278 ?], The bug reporter has a point
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It wouldn't hurt to downgrade to a Recommends
<wxl[m]> I answered it
<wxl[m]> It would mean changing a whole bunch of things
<tsimonq2> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl: I remember that when removing nm-tray lubuntu-desktop was also removed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVEb3f38ea497c4: DSC file for 4:18.12.2-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVEb3f38ea497c4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVEea07a997934f: Import patches-unapplied version 4:18.12.2-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVEea07a997934f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVE9f556285aad5: Import patches-applied version 4:18.12.2-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco…] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVE9f556285aad5
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 any ideas about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nm-tray/+bug/1816267 as it seems like you packaged it
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1816267 in nm-tray (Ubuntu) "nm-tray has odd dependency on -dev package" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 any ideas about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nm- …], Yeah, I saw
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The reporter is probably right
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 I just thought maybe you might have some insight. Adding an additional package relative to Debian seems weird. It was in Debian at the time right?
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T149: automounts prevent Erase Disk option in Calamares] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T149#3137
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4b30a0ff5f4e: Make Science mode match menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4b30a0ff5f4e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8744b989c301: Add cube button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8744b989c301
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf74fccf62e05: Move constants with other constants to flow with better sense] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf74fccf62e05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T140: Home page about us page blog template email optin placements] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T140#3138
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: improve theming] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#3139
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeded5a4554b9: Add how to get into numeral system mode] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeded5a4554b9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALccfc015060e0: Add left pointing arrow button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALccfc015060e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4f4fe131a16: Add basic keyboard input for calculator how did I not know about this] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4f4fe131a16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL32b6d68d4299: Add backspace in basic functionality] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL32b6d68d4299
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALedda8a4a3d10: Clarify C button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALedda8a4a3d10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL346c51060f5f: Add All Clear button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL346c51060f5f
<wxl> @kc2bez https://phab.lubuntu.me/D82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Added nm-tray.conf to xdg-Lubuntu so nm-connection-editor is default.
<wxl> FWIW LGTM
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl Looks good here too. If we're splitting hairs probably should throw a ",no changes needed" at the end of "Bumped standards-version" but it looks good.
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^ that will be a nice addition!
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL25582aaef448: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL25582aaef448
<lubot> <HMollerCl> please someone test https://phab.lubuntu.me/P65 and give me your comments, I think is a good option to improve theming becasue we could define our own color-schemes (I like the dark telegram)
<Tuxist> i have been create to to switch between pulseadio and pipewire https://launchpad.net/~jan-koester/+archive/ubuntu/pipewiremaster/+packages
<Tuxist> called audioswitch
<wxl> @teward001 as it turns out the fix for that github auth thing is stupid easy https://github.com/discourse/discourse-github/commit/82044bfca2d16abf0210906717e344767ac4cf4a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: improve theming] Noumeno (Roberto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#3140
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALce24724ae303: Add control +A to get all files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALce24724ae303
<guiverc> folks may have noticed; I've had issues with `gnome-mpv` on i386 (18.04.4 media).. want details? (release notes??  appears to remain post-install, and not amd64 though)
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D81
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Correctly Merge from Merge-o-Matic: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D81
<The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills @wxl Review this ploxx. No hurry tho. Just a small reminder.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, a lil help here with https://phab.lubuntu.me/P67 for lxqt-config.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 @kc2bez
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGc8f4fe870099: Merge from Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGc8f4fe870099
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^@RikMills this good?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALddb40ab8bec4: Update pavucontrol version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALddb40ab8bec4
<lubot> <RikMills> can't look right now
<The_LoudSpeaker> k. No hurry. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGaeb2dc7e11a3: Merge from Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGaeb2dc7e11a3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf6e85bc518f9: Add No application is recording message] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf6e85bc518f9
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^^ check this also @RikMills
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL34c20306e472: Add Job options tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL34c20306e472
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL131a206530a3: Add copies default] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL131a206530a3
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Btw, I keep getting a warning of signature not being verified when I run debdiff.  I need to have agaida's public keys in the keychain? Or something else?
<lynorian> Should vlc load album art for playlists when files are added to a playlist?
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 I coudn't dput lxqt-l10n' s last commit to launchpad. What to do?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, I think I need to revise that commit. As I had debdiff-ed between last ubuntu version and the one formed after the merge. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING93d9e7e109b4: Merge from Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING93d9e7e109b4
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ also check this @RikMills
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ow. I have been giving commit message as "Merge from Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic", "Merge from Debian Unstable" is more approriate.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Future ones will have these.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Umm. I just did a git push to lxqt-session on phab. and then uploaded it to launchpad. It got uploaded but I the commit doesn't show up on phab. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-session/0.14.1-2ubuntu1
<The_LoudSpeaker> Any ideas anyone?
<kc2bez> What does `git status` give you?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING790aa10f4a38: MErge from Debian Unstable.] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING790aa10f4a38
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker not sure if I can look much today
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [@The_LoudSpeaker not sure if I can look much today], Have a look when you are free.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> What does `git status` give you?], Says it is upto date.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING790aa10f4a38: MErge from Debian Unstable. …], Got it here now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wonder why it took an hour for it to show up? You can see the time of push and the time of this message.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *half hour
<lubot> <kc2bez> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lubot> <wxl23> @The_LoudSpeaker [Btw, I keep getting a warning of signature not being verified when I run debdiff …], You need to trust the public key
<lubot> <wxl23> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 I coudn't dput lxqt-l10n' s last commit to launchpad …], Did you get an error?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Don't have permission to push to that repo.
<lubot> <wxl23> @The_LoudSpeaker [Wonder why it took an hour for it to show up? You can see the time of push and t …], I blame @teward001
<lubot> <wxl23> @The_LoudSpeaker [Don't have permission to push to that repo.], This is with dput???
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl23 [This is with dput???], Yup! Probably. I haven't tried to upload it in a week. Forgot exactly where I got the error.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But sure, I couldn't upload.
<kc2bez> I don't think it is in our packageset.
<kc2bez> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/focal/lubuntu
<lubot> <wxl23> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt%2Dl10n
<lubot> <wxl23> Wrong source package more likely
<lubot> <wxl23> You could ask #Ubuntu-release to add it to the packageset if you get the right one
<kc2bez> You might need/want to email devel-permissions @ u.c too
<lubot> <RikMills> lxqt-l10n is obsolete and removed from debian/ubuntu
<wxl> @kc2bez you saw 18.04.4 is impending?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes. I noticed that in release.
<wxl> are we good to go with release notes and everything?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think so. Do you know something different?
<wxl> no i just haven't been paying attention
<lubot> <kc2bez> No problem. I was ready last week and as far as I know nothing has changed.
<lubot> <kc2bez> The release notes are on notes .l.me
<lubot> <kc2bez> They should be linked in the task.
<kc2bez> wxl: I will need you to edit the lubuntu.me/downloads page please.
<kc2bez> Also I will be AFK for about an hour and a half or so.
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [Wonder why it took an hour for it to show up? You can see the time of push and t …], Greylisting
<lubot> <teward001> At where your email is
<lubot> <teward001> Actually said delayed for greylisting in the smtp reply
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Now tell that again in English.
<lubot> <teward001> Google “greylisting”
<lubot> <teward001> Then thats why the msg was delayed
<The_LoudSpeaker> you mean my email address got greylisted?
<wxl> @kc2bez i'm ready to go on the downloads page assuming the url to the release announcement is /bionic-4-released
<wxl> @kc2bez: if that sounds good i'll just go ahead and publish
<kc2bez> I will make it that, logging in now.
<wxl> impressive https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/18.04.4
<wxl> i'm thinking it might be nice to have future versions have a changelog of bug numbers like this for the curious
<wxl> um
<wxl> where's the thing again?
<wxl> on notes?
<kc2bez> https://notes.lubuntu.me/lI-tcgorQ_qJwiXqvGCBbg?both
<kc2bez> You good wxl  ?
<wxl> i'm thinking we should make a note that this is the last 18.04
<wxl> which means the last lxde
<wxl> and the last i386
<kc2bez> I only hesitate because they have issued "special" point releases before.
<kc2bez> look at 16.04 for example
<wxl> maybe we should say the last planned release
<wxl> i think it's important to indicate, though, that we will not be participating in 18.04.5 which is planned
<The_LoudSpeaker> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<The_LoudSpeaker> o/
<kc2bez> Woah
<wxl> o/
<wxl> so not ready
<kc2bez> A day early
<kc2bez> That is why
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> wait it's Wednesday
<wxl> oh yeah that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wasn't on thursday? I prefer wednesda though
<The_LoudSpeaker> oh shit. I thought today is friday
<kc2bez> !language
<ubot93> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<wxl> i'm keen to switch to wednesday. not that it's better or worse for me, but if that works for other people
<The_LoudSpeaker> it is only thursday. sorry my bad. sorry for the language too.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Wednesday for you means thursday for me. That would be awesome.
<wxl> anyone against wednesday for the meeting? do you care @teward001 @lynorian @tsimonq2 ?
<kc2bez> wxl I will shoehorn the no more planned 18.04's and let you know for a glance.
<kc2bez> Wednesday, Thursday, doesn't matter to me.
<kc2bez> I am not really ready today however.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am fine with current setup. Just that I might miss it sometimes.
<wxl> k thx @kc2bez 
<wxl> i want feedback from the other three before moving forward on the change
<kc2bez> wxl I put it in the "What's the Difference" heading. I'm open to suggestions.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wednesdays are always bad for me. Tuesday?
<wxl> ok now everyone on ~lubuntu-qa has an expiration. this way we can figure out who is actually still involved (or who wants the credit)
<wxl> member renewals done
<wxl> turned julien to infinite since he's an honorary member
<kc2bez> I'm not opposed to Tuesday either.
<wxl> tuesday works
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl
<kc2bez> I appreciate that
<wxl> maybe erase disk fails with an existing lvm partition? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/error-while-installing-lubuntu-19-10-please-help/764/3
<kc2bez> I have never personally tried a lvm partition myself.
<kc2bez> In cala
<wxl> appended slightly, kc2bez 
<kc2bez> danke
<wxl> i'd say ship it
<kc2bez> I will put that in the blog post and do that.
<wxl> let me know when you're done
<wxl> i.e. when published
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Now that there are a lot of people here, PLEASE test my script for changing color-schemes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P65
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and give me you comments if it is worth or not.
<kc2bez> wxl: it is live https://lubuntu.me/bionic-4-released/
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl I will try to give it a go tonight.
<wxl> omg wordpress i will kill you
<kc2bez> wordpress is not super fun. Did I mess something up?
<wxl> should be good
<wxl> no
<wxl> terrible ui
<kc2bez> agree
<wxl> anywho did you post to all the places?
<kc2bez> I will
<kc2bez> Would you do the mailing lists though?
<wxl> oh mailing lists
<kc2bez> Yes please. 
<wxl> short and sweet
<kc2bez> many thanks. 
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS13e2322cb21a: Added nm-tray.conf to xdg-Lubuntu so nm-connection-editor is default. Bump…] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS13e2322cb21a
<wxl> ^ yay! no more nmtui-edit!
<kc2bez> \o/ 
<lubot> Marie600 was added by: Marie600
<lubot> Hansen_hansen was added by: Hansen_hansen
<lubot> <RikMills> [07:17]<vorlon> doko: it looks like we're down to 4 packages (libreoffice, kopanocore, assimp, link-grammar) so I'm going to shut off autosync for the moment just in case
<lubot> <RikMills> Just a FYI. Don't think lubuntu depends on much syncing, but more knowledge is good in case.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f349dee6220: Fix minor typos] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f349dee6220
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47c894a57c13: Update wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47c894a57c13
<lynorian> Why is hunspell  not installed by default in 20.04 we kind of need it for featherpad spellcheck
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T129: Lubuntu 18.04.4] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T129#3142
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T152: Find a method to get hunspell-en-us installed.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T152
<kc2bez> @lynorian ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker is it still time to put projects in the Google thing?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez since you are playing with raspberry https://youtu.be/rwClG1f7lVQ
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker is it still time to put projects in the Google thing?], Nope. Last date was 5th.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Buuu, we need to solve the nm-tray ask for vpn passwd issue and I believe we don't have the knowledge for that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I thought upstream would consider that task. Among others. But they stopped responding a week before deadline :(
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Now the organisation application period is over.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [@kc2bez since you are playing with raspberry https://youtu.be/rwClG1f7lVQ], Nice. I really want to get a pi 4. I just haven't done it yet. Performance should be much better than the pi 3. … I had some issues with SDDM on the pi recently, I need to get back to it at some point when time permits.
<lubot> <Marie600> I'm the most happiest woman ever. I just got another successful withdraw of $16,000. Forex and Crypto trading are lucrative and it pays a lot of cash. I’m encouraging all Individuals to start trading with Mr @marvin_joe for he is an amazing account manager who has been helping me and all my friends through forex and Crypto trading. H
<lubot> e’s a reliable and legit account manager. He has helped many individuals recover their lost money in Forex and Crypto trade including me. When I first met him, I was scared, I have to be courageous, and be confident that He’s going to help me recover all my money, and today I’m enjoying good profits from Mr @marvin_joe . He has integrity and has al
<lubot> ways kept to his words. I encourage you to reach out to see his good trading strategy. Reach him 👉 @marvin_joe and thank me later.  … His Channel 👇. … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEe4Vyl6mRoipBg8uw
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So do we have standup today? Or directly on Wednesday?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Technically today.
<lubot> <lynorian> Wednesday works for me
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART0222d0d279a8: Add Lubuntu Round Openbox Theme and change background and hover color for in…] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART0222d0d279a8
<kc2bez> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<kc2bez> o/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> \o
<wxl> o/
<lynorian> o/
<kc2bez> okie dokie. I can start us off.
<kc2bez> Lubuntu Stand 2/13/2020
<kc2bez> Not sure when we last met. Some of this might be redundant.
<kc2bez> * Added shellprocess to Calamares for implementing i386 foreign architecture https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143
<kc2bez> * Uploaded to focal https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS2cc0bed73bcfa90c168fdbefa351d0c4d1a38ba2
<kc2bez> * Accepted https://phab.lubuntu.me/D71
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Enable i386 architecture: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] added libreoffice-qt5 package: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D71
<kc2bez> * Uploaded to focal https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED5cc2117977af86d5cf3011bf802a42552a9e438c
<kc2bez> * Accepted https://phab.lubuntu.me/D80
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Add libreoffice-qt5: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D80
<kc2bez> * Uploaded to focal https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETAc4e1139c7fab947432a5c59951743aa2308b5d36
<kc2bez> * Accepted https://phab.lubuntu.me/D72
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Added SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=qt5 env var in session.conf so libreoffice use qt5 VCL: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D72
<kc2bez> * Commented on https://phab.lubuntu.me/D70
<kc2bez> * Drafted the release announcement for 18.04.4 https://notes.lubuntu.me/lI-tcgorQ_qJwiXqvGCBbg#
<kc2bez> * Monitored release of 18.04.4 https://phab.lubuntu.me/T129
<kc2bez> * Accepted https://phab.lubuntu.me/D70
<kc2bez> * Created https://phab.lubuntu.me/T152
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Add Lubuntu Round Openbox Theme and change background and hover color for in menu search: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D70
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Lubuntu 18.04.4: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T129
<kc2bez> We've discussed changing our standup time. Would it help if I sent out a doodle poll for a new time?
<kc2bez> Also, should I create a calendar event in Phab, was that helpful?
<kc2bez> I'll give y'all a bit to digest XD
<kc2bez> I also have a paste from Raman who couldn't make it.
<kc2bez> Here it goes:
<kc2bez> 1. Merge policykit
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING93d9e7e109b45639652f295222bc68bb903de4d7
<kc2bez> 2. Merge runner
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGaeb2dc7e11a3f79ebd53b44e0d3b0c663d38b418
<kc2bez> 3. Merge Policykit
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGc8f4fe8700994b3c92d380c4320a4a04087d69f1
<kc2bez> 4. Merge panel (Needs approval)
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D81
<kc2bez> 5. Merge lxqt-session 
<kc2bez> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-session/0.14.1-2ubuntu1
<lynorian> Are there any big differences in these new packages that need documenting
<kc2bez> The packages that Raman uploaded, I am not sure.
<wxl> um actually there is one from me/hans
<wxl> edit connections now goes to nm-connection-editor
<kc2bez> :( I killed the bot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I gave lynorian a couple of weeks ago a short descriptio of how to use nm-connection editor (and vpn)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but maybe new screenshots are needed.
<lynorian> ok yes maybe new screenshots
<lynorian> wait that was only a few weeks ago
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<wxl> ok so good job kc2bez 
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl.
<wxl> good job too to @The_LoudSpeaker who's been working hard on cracking the merges
<kc2bez> That is all I have.
<wxl> so i guess i should go
<kc2bez> sure
<wxl> o dpm
<wxl> argh
<wxl> i don't have a paste so i'm going to run through stuff
<wxl> 18.04.4 stuff yeah yeah
<wxl> waiting on lc to get us resources so we can get weblate going again
<wxl> added my 2¢ on the libreoffice-qt5 thing. we really need to test that more. my philosophy was push it out and see what happens.
<wxl> tested and helped with the i386 arch
<kc2bez> thank you
<wxl> (reiterating a lot of dan's stuff)
<lynorian> yes saving files is improtant to test
<wxl> plan on pushing this through since Einar isn't able but if someone wants to get on that, feel free. it seems pretty obvious https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128
<wxl> i actually found the missing link with nm-tray thank heavens https://phab.lubuntu.me/feed/6789113180745306916/
<wxl> i did a lot of organizing of tasks since i'm trying to gte us prepped and ready to actually work on 19.10 stuff
<wxl> cala 3.2.18 will fix this (hint hint) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1826628
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1826628 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu fails to install when disk/RAM sizes equal minimum requirements" [Medium, Triaged]
<kc2bez> :D
<wxl> we might want to patch this if we don't get a pcmanfm-qt soon https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/pull/950
<ubot93> Pull 950 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "Enhanced wallpaper browsing dialog" [Merged]
<wxl> those are on new upstream features
<wxl> added a task to deal with automounts preventing Erase Disk https://phab.lubuntu.me/T149
<lynorian> that would be quite nice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and there is the multimonitor wallpaper, agaida told me he wanted to do a new release of pcmanfm-qt but he didn't gave date
<wxl> added a task to fix a SUPER CRITICAL bug that doesn't seem to be getting fixed upstream even with a new kpmcore so we need to work on figuring that out https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150
<wxl> added a task to suggest a method to improve bug reporting https://phab.lubuntu.me/T151
<wxl> @HMollerCl what else is new -_-
<lynorian> oof super critical
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> we might want to patch this if we don't get a pcmanfm-qt soon https://gith …], wait, this already we have is from early 2019
<wxl> sadly no
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/commit/40e9db1201c2cbe8351057fde2c947f3d33de75a
<wxl> and yes it is from early 2019 but that apparently doesn't mean anything :(
<wxl> outside of sponsoring the nm-tray fix i also sponsored Hans' theme change https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART0222d0d279a81a03bcc681ee462c0c0c6d915ecd
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, sorry my bad, I thought it was since I tested git versions for teh wallpaper
<wxl> in other news i dealt with some housekeeping (~lubuntu-dev members now all have expiration dates, members that submitted renewals were approved)
<wxl> some support stuff
<wxl> this one was super weird https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/questions-about-upgrade/709/21
<wxl> i think that's it XD
<lynorian> Rework kcalc to add other buttons I missed
<lynorian> Reorder things to match ui in Kcalc and Qlipper
<lynorian> Various typo fixes
<lynorian> image quality slider 
<lynorian> Control A to add all files in vlc
<lynorian> no applicaton is recording 
<lynorian> job options for printing
<kc2bez> Thanks for everything wxl
<wxl> thank YOU
<wxl> no application is recording?
<lynorian> a message in pavucontrol-qt on the recording tab
<lynorian> which is the default
<wxl> ah ok
<wxl> good work as always my friend :)
<wxl> OH btw if anyone can reproduce this that would be great https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openbox/+bug/1862756
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1862756 in openbox (Ubuntu) "Openbox leaves a trail on new windows" [Undecided, Incomplete]
<kc2bez> I think guiverc did wxl but I will try to get to it as well.
<guiverc> wxl, I 1862756 on i386 box (recent 18.04.4 qa-install where lubuntu-desktop was added)
<wxl> but only on that one right?
<guiverc> yep, 1 reproduce and 3-4 fail to reproduce
<wxl> could you throw in the bug your card specs and kernel module used please?
<kc2bez> lynorian:  we sort of derailed you. Was there anything else?
<lynorian> nope
<kc2bez> Thanks for everything lyn!
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl I think you are next.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heyyyyyyy
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ABI break1!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice work on 18.04.4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [ABI break1!!], XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for handling that Dan
<kc2bez> Absolutely
<kc2bez> Happy to help
<kc2bez> I left you a comment on the task.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay, cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I plan on looking at that a little later and catching up with things
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If y'all have stuff for me to do, shoot it my way :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> D70: Add Lubuntu Round Openbox Theme, fixed some issues bumped standards and deb/compat in art repository
<kc2bez> Thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl
<lubot>  wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez wot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh hey he's alive
<wxl> go through Raman's merges
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Later but k
<lubot> <RikMills> @wxl [<wxl> go through Raman's merges], Yeah, I have not had time
<wxl> that would be a BIG help
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Are they in Phab diffs or already committed?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hey @tsimonq2 what about redshift-qt?
<kc2bez> some of both
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [hey @tsimonq2 what about redshift-qt?], It's been on my mind
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> some of both], Wanna create a CodiMD doc to track merges and cleanups?
<kc2bez> I think I can do that 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [It's been on my mind], shouls I bump standards and change debhelper/compat before?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, should I continue?
<kc2bez> Go for it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> D70: Add Lubuntu Round Openbox Theme, fixed some issues bumped standards and deb/compat in art repository
<lubot> <HMollerCl> D82: Added nm-tray.conf to xdg-Lubuntu so nm-connection-editor is default. Bump standards, apply new debhelper and compat norms for default-settin
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in that, lynorian: now nm-connection-editor will be executed instead of nmtui, before was only for "advanced network configuraion
<lubot> <HMollerCl> On T137, please test P65 breeze-config.py
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think is a very simple way to improve theming (color-schemes for breeze)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> EOF
<kc2bez> Thanks for everything!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [shouls I bump standards and change debhelper/compat before?], Please do
<kc2bez> Anyone have anything else?
<wxl> thank you thank you thank you thank you
<kc2bez> ^^^^^^
<wxl> btw re: T137 love the idea just haven't tested but it's on my TODO list
<kc2bez> Same here.
<wxl> we need to ramp it up if we're going to get a small fraction of this stuff in for 19.10
<kc2bez> Err 20.04
<wxl> i'm going to try (ugh) to get up earlier in the morning so perhaps i can eke out some more time
<wxl> well you know what i mean
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for the ones that will test, It only works with Breeze
<kc2bez> :)
<wxl> i'm on the right channel, you can be thankful you get that
<kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @N0um3n0 tested it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> he likes it better that qt5ct
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [he likes it better that qt5ct], Correct ;)
<kc2bez> Interesting reading for the day: https://jonathancarter.org/2020/02/13/initial-experiments-with-the-loongson-pi-2k/
<kc2bez> The Bot should be back.
<kc2bez> Let's check.
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T129
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Lubuntu 18.04.4: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T129
<kc2bez> \o/
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-14
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> anyone against wednesday for the meeting? do you care @teward001 @lynorian …], nothing against it.  But availability is spotty at the moment.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: improve theming] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#3153
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Wanna create a CodiMD doc to track merges and cleanups?], I will do it. I already have the list up in #styleonly
<kc2bez> @The_Loudspeaker I already have a start on it but you are welcome to go for it if you have something handy.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Feel free to drop in that channel or pm on telegram (if you don't want spam here) /here. I think a couple of initial ones need to be looked upon. I did wrong debdiffs. You can look at lxqt-l10n commit. That one and before that need to be looked. Tho l10n is no more used so that can be left.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @The_Loudspeaker I already have a start on it but you are welcome to go …], K. I will paste them here in a while. I am not near a keyboard rn.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING5b12c424f345f0ada7eb5b0ac8cc07211efc4c61
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING2fbf2a930d26a52692ca39abc7f0a0957ddeab3b
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTLTENNPACKAGING3506c5b0b7d862753d5ddc27361f981f479cdf21
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGING0228e0c017284885cab3ad20d9b6f49ffd27f7f3
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING145d015a5b0251d1af070a8430278f9e716a60da
<kc2bez> You have access to notes.lubuntu.me right? That is where my list is.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^^ these 4 should be it.
<kc2bez> Ok thanks, I got those. Appreciate it.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ow. Forwarded msgs from telegram look like a mess in irc.
<kc2bez> It isn't too bad. I will clean it up in CodiMD
<The_LoudSpeaker> Apart from those one needs approval. It is mentioned in the paste you sent yesterday kc2bez .
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D81
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Correctly Merge from Merge-o-Matic: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D81
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ I will add @tsimonq2  and you as reviewers.
<kc2bez> Sure, I will add it in.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, I'll need a help understanding the error here: … https://phab.lubuntu.me/P67 … It is stopping me from updating  … https://phab.lubuntu.me/D79
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Merge from Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D79
<kc2bez> It looks like a cmake error https://phab.lubuntu.me/P67$65
<kc2bez> hint - There is an issue with d/rules
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ow. i missed that. But apart from that I also saw a error at another line at https://phab.lubuntu.me/P67$1180 … Pop up in the terminal but didn't pipe in to arc paste.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> hint - There is an issue with d/rules], I will take a look when I am free.
<kc2bez> Sounds good. The later errors more than likely stem from the earlier one.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ow wait. I did check d/rules that day. There wasn't anything suspicious. It was the same. But I will still have a look.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Sounds good. The later errors more than likely stem from the earlier on …], Looks like it. I will create a fresh merge and try.
<Erpung4> hi, where to look if want to contribute to lubuntu 20.04 devel (and/or testing)? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers seems outdated (still talks about LXDE and Qt discovery)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: improve theming] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#3155
<apt-ghetto> Erpung4: lubuntu.me and especially phab.lubuntu.me
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: improve theming] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#3157
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc are you here?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Regarding the wrong debdiffs in the commits I mentioned in the commits I mentioned earlier, I can fix them with .dsc and source of debian version and previous ubuntu version. I will get to them once I fix all those that are currently stuck in Merge-o-Matic. If no one goes for them before me.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez I think the other options in kdeglobals can be configured with "kcmshell5 breezestyleconfig" but didn't apply to us. Color hould be configured with "kcmshell5 kcm_colors" but that needs plasma. Why can we launch breezestyleconfig remain as a mistery to me.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Good to know. Thanks @HMollerCl I certainly don't understand it any better than you at this point XD.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-15
<lubot> <guiverc> @HMollerCl just saw your query; can I help now(ish)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc [@HMollerCl just saw your query; can I help now(ish)], It's because of localization, if you know some good source on how to do it
<guiverc> @HollerCl, sorry I don't follow.. I was offline when you asked & didn't see any conversation that occurred
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc [<guiverc> @HollerCl, sorry I don't follow.. I was offline when you asked & didn' …], Regarding your comment on phab for the script, so its not hard-coded English
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [Regarding your comment on phab for the script, so its not hard-coded English], I think that was @aptghetto that had that comment.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [I think that was @aptghetto that had that comment.], Oooo, right, sorry @guiverc
<The_LoudSpeaker> ummm...I think I might have made a mistake in merging.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @aptghetto regarding  localization, if you know some good source on how to do it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> The rules file probably. @RikMills can you confirm?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I think I missed the override_dh_missing change from upstream and used the same as last ubuntu version.
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @tsimonq2 @wxl @kc2bez
<kc2bez> @The_Loudspeaker which package are you referring to. ^
<The_LoudSpeaker> latest commit.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING790aa10f4a38202ba725ae43a83a424c4bd8982b
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING93d9e7e109b45639652f295222bc68bb903de4d7
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGaeb2dc7e11a3f79ebd53b44e0d3b0c663d38b418
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGc8f4fe8700994b3c92d380c4320a4a04087d69f1
<kc2bez> Looking at powermanagement for example you do have differences there: https://phab.lubuntu.me/P71
<The_LoudSpeaker> knew it!
<The_LoudSpeaker> *facepalms*
<The_LoudSpeaker> I still have the source locally available. will ammend asap.
<kc2bez> I only looked at one and I didn't compare the entire package, just the rules file.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I do have whole package locally. I ill check again.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks for confirming. I will make sure such mistakes don't happen again.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez can you take a quick look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83 ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Merge from debian unstable.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83
<The_LoudSpeaker> This should be correct. If it is then I will apply same method to others in future. Not doing future merges untill then.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[ Needs Review  3]  Merge from debian unstable.:  2https://phab.lubun …], @RikMills @tsimonq2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING3979e0b270ac: Updated rules] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING3979e0b270ac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGe0e0ee2890c4: Updated rules] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGe0e0ee2890c4
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez can you take a quick look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/D …], Can't right now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: D is an invalid task reference.
<The_LoudSpeaker> k. No worries do it when you are free. I will fix the previous ones till then.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING4a2c02154831: Updated rules] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING4a2c02154831
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING14f1c708cd8a: Updated rules] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING14f1c708cd8a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGb03e9d7595f3: Correctly Merge from Merge-o-Matic] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGb03e9d7595f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGd8e78c972cc1: Updated rules and copyright.] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGd8e78c972cc1
<lubot> <aptghetto> @HMollerCl [@aptghetto regarding  localization, if you know some good source on how to do it], I know, that gettext is used on Python. Maybe PyQt has its own way to do it? … Or you look at Calamares, there are also Python parts in the code. … At the moment I can't really help you, sorry.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING9c3fa4648af8: Bump version for new upstream release] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING9c3fa4648af8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGd968c14ec3fe: Update copyright years.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGd968c14ec3fe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING95e7f31fae98: Remove unneeded lintian override.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING95e7f31fae98
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING524a0dc9d3aa: Update debian/control.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING524a0dc9d3aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING8dd75635b6be: Remove cmake patch, code applied upstream.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING8dd75635b6be
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING1f24d3b9aac7: Upload to focal.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING1f24d3b9aac7
<wxl> 404s on everything but the landing pages of 0xacab btw
<wxl> er on the onions
<wxl> aw heck
<wxl> here we go again
<wxl> please ignore me
<RikMills>  /ignore wxl
<lubot> <kc2bez> I was confused, thanks for clearing it up XD
<kc2bez> wxl: re bug 1826628 I think the tag that was applied to https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1129 was incorrect.
<ubot93> Issue 1129 in calamares/calamares "storage checks are inconsistent with verbiage" [Closed]
<ubot93> Bug 1826628 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu fails to install when disk/RAM sizes equal minimum requirements" [Medium, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1826628
<kc2bez> I think that was put into code that was released for 19.10
<kc2bez> Either way cala 3.2.18 should land in the next daily.
